# Official Halloween card exchange 2012



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello all!

I just saw that the secret reaper 2012 thread is already on so i will start it again this year.
So I think that its not too early as many of you last year were doing their own card from scratch .
Let’s start this thread with some guidance 

Rules : there is no rules to be honest !

How does it works?

You post in this thread that you want to exchange cards and how many you are willing to take and if you want only from USA or CANADA or EUROPE or doesn’t matter to you where .

Then the person who want to exchange with you PM you with their info ( postal address ,name) 

No personal info directly in the thread for security purpose naturally.

Card can be homemade card ,store bought card ,can be whatever your mind and creativity decide 

If you took too many and can’t cover them all please be nice to those who won’t receive your card and at least let them know you can’t send them so they are not waiting for nothing ,we all know problems can happend .

There is no real date limit but would be better that people have them at least before oct 31 . 
So Enjoy this year Card Exchange and let the creativity and fun start !


Frenchy


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I will start who want to receive a card from me ? i am in Canada and am willing to send anywhere .
Pm me if you want 
Frenchy


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am in!! I will send cards anywhere! Thank You Frenchy,for doing this, I do so love getting cards!


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

I am in as well! Last year got many great cards and was able to send out mine as well so I can't wait to start! I will send cards anywhere and as of now have no limits since I've started making them ahead of time!


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

I'M IN! 

I've been a lurking member since September 2011 cause I was shy (  ) but now I'm ready to be actively active! 

I'll send anywhere in the whole world!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm in this year! I always forget to sign up for the card exchange.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've reached OVER my limit (couldn't say no haha) so I'm just editing this to say thanks and I'll get working on the cards ASAP!!!! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I really want to try this, so I'm in this time. I'll send anywhere and right now no limit.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in too! Will mail to anywhere. I will start by saying I will trade 25 because I do handmade, but usually end up being unable to say no & accepting all requests I receive  With this much time, I should be able to get a nice assembly line going


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm in again this year and will send anywhere! Pm me if you want to exchange cards.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm in!!! PM ME! I enjoyed exchanging cards!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in again this year! I can take any number of cards and will mail to anywhere!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I will send to anyone / anywhere in the world...just shoot me a PM...we enjoy the card exchange so much


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

*yay*  Excited to make some more cards  Will give me something to do to burn off this Halloween energy. Will take around 15 and will send anywhere. Send me a message.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I've missed this one the last couple of years so, this time I'm in. I'll be making my cards as well so, I will start with 25. I'll let you know if I can do more. I will send anywhere. PM me if you'd like one.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

DebBDeb said:


> I'M IN!
> 
> I've been a lurking member since September 2011 cause I was shy (  ) but now I'm ready to be actively active!
> 
> I'll send anywhere in the whole world!


I'm a bit shy myself....  But this sounds fun, easy & interesting! But I'm not creative enough to handmake cards.........


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

I am in!! 36 year old male from Pennsylvania; USA. Crazy in love with Halloween. I will mail anywhere. Looking for a good mix of international peeps. 
PM me for address.

PLEASE PLEASE mail your card the FIRST week of October so I can display and enjoy it all month!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*count me in, too!

I'll send anywhere,*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in again this year! As of now, I'll take about 20.

AT AND OVER MY LIMIT


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Just PM me if you want to exchange. I'm pretty much for everywhere.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I LOVE the Halloween card exchange! 

PM me, I enjoy mailing and receiving the cards (so much better than getting bills!) I will mail anywhere too  

Here is a picture of where I displayed the cards I received last year...

:


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh good idea, hc! Here's where I kept mine last year


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

OH how cool!!!! I want to do this as well. I can send anywhere and I will say 10 for now may up it if I can get them done early.

I am up to 13 and need to hold there. I will edit post when I get these done so I can take more. Please understand that I don't want to bite off more than I can do.
Thanks to everyone that I have exchanged info with. I am homemaking your cards so beware. muahhahahahaha


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Great pica Halloweencreature & MissMandy. Of all the addresses I've collected so far, 3 are from PA. You guys must love your Halloween


----------



## malice_in_unwonderland (Jul 23, 2012)

I want to try this!!! I can send u.s only and 25 limit right now.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome idea! I'm in Seattle and willing to exchange cards anywhere. I will start with 10 and bump if I can handle the fun.  yay cards! Shoot me a PM!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi guy's so Last year we did about 15 I bealive and I loved every single one of you guy's sorry I cant recall everyones but to the ones who did I would love to exchange again. We will send any where! pm your addys and I will return mine ! 

looking forward to hanging them all over my wall again and sending pic for 2012 !


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Just wanted to remind any of you who might be hesitant.....these do not need to be "handmade", store bought is great too! 

I love the variety in all the cards I receive! And if any of you want to send them out early....well that's okay by little ol' me


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I missed out on this last year and want to get in on it this time. I changed my mind and Im not going to set myself a limit.
So PM me, I will send anywhere also.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

YESSS my fave! did this last year and had a ball! i will send anywhere. PM me!

this is the pic from last years exchange. i made a chain with black ivy and hung the cards on it with little skellies.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW I LOVE your display!!!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

halloweencreature said:


> I LOVE the Halloween card exchange!
> 
> PM me, I enjoy mailing and receiving the cards (so much better than getting bills!) I will mail anywhere too
> 
> ]




WOW I LOVE your display!


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Please include me in the card exchange ... loved last year's exchange and all the wonderful cards. Will send anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe I contacted every one, but if I missed anyone, PM me! I am always open to more cards!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i had way too many cards last year, I had get well cards mix in with Halloween exchange last year. I've enjoyed every bit of it.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I need to find a new spot to display my cards. My daughter its now tall enough to tear them off the door and wall.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in! This is also my first year so I am going to say I will start with 20 cards because they will all be hand made and will send pretty much anywhere! PM your info  yay!!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm very excited about the card exchange!!!!!!!! I will also send anywhere, please PM me!!! This is my first time and I can't wait to start sending and receiving!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome to all the first time folks! It's so much fun.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We're in again this year... PM Away.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

I already posted previously that I'm in but this is a reminder that if I didn't contact you then please feel free to PM me. 
NO LIMIT. Will take from everyone and anywhere. I am up to 22 already and it's July! lol


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in again I had lots of fun last year! I have no limit.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in! I will send cards anywhere.

Is it ok if the cards are homemade, but not fabulous (I know how awesome of crafters some of y'all are)?

I'll do as many addresses as I receive.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm in! It was so much fun last year always having an awesome Halloween card every time I went to check the mail!

I will probably make mine homemade and won't be sending them out until probably the beginning of October.

I can take 20! Feel free to send me your info, I'd prefer to send within the US.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Me me me me I'm in!! I'd love to send some Halloween cards. I would say 20-25 would be my limit for this year and I will send anywhere! 
I PM'ed up to 24 people. Some I did not PM as they did not specify if they don't mind sending anywhere or not.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so excited!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm still needing addresses from: Mit240z kingcoop80 digbugsgirl

Looking forward to everyone's cards!!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Count me in again! I'll send anywhere. PM me if you'd like to exchange. This is always so much fun!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Bump it up!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I have all kinds of ideas for making my card. Hummmm which one do I use??


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey gangs, I need to let you know, with me you will get two for one! Yes, for those who know what I am talking about... MY MOTHER! Shes known as SilverWoman and sadly to report she lives with me. (LOL) So you will be getting a card from both of us.

BUMP IT UP!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm in again fellow ghouls! Will send anywhere! I will probably just buy cards this year. I am going back to school and school starts Aug. 20th. I will do my darnedest to find some spooktacular ones!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Message away! I probably won't respond til Monday as I have a friend visiting from out of town. I have no limit.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Just so you know... I worked on my cards.... Yes I know! SHOCKING!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Just so you know... I worked on my cards.... Yes I know! SHOCKING!


Yay! I whipped out 25 cards a couple of days ago. Just the fronts tho. I have the inside to do still. But I had a good process going.  No two are alike....


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Hey gangs, I need to let you know, with me you will get two for one! Yes, for those who know what I am talking about... MY MOTHER! Shes known as SilverWoman and sadly to report she lives with me. (LOL) So you will be getting a card from both of us.
> 
> BUMP IT UP!


My memory is worse than I thought. I was thinking her name was SilverLady. My bad. LOL.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> My memory is worse than I thought. I was thinking her name was SilverLady. My bad. LOL.


I thought it was too lol


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I completely almost missed this! I AM IN! Please PM me and I have no limit. The more the scarrier.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I also will mail anywhere.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty sure NOWHINING's mother is SilverLady too!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't started on me cards yet! Have too many ideas whispering to me and cant seem to wrap my brain around just one! Also might wait till my boys start back to school, my house will be alot quieter and peaceful to work on them! Mwahahaha!


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

So sorry to everyone that Pm'ed me! I had a wedding last weekend and then started tearing apart our living room and dining room. I've been running like crazy for the last week. I'm grabbing cup of coffee and then replying to my messages.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Rookie question......When do you send out the cards? October 1 or before? General rule of thumb?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Some send out starting mid-late September, others wait til October and even mid October. I like to send em out towards end of September so they can be enjoyed for more than just a couple of weeks.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, way to go to all of you already working on cards! I usually send mine out Oct 1st but this year I may be late. I am doing a retro Halloween pinup photo shoot Sept 22nd & am hoping to use one of the images as the front of the card. It will depend on how fast the photographer gets back to me.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it?? oh crap... I really need to check that out. 



JustWhisper said:


> My memory is worse than I thought. I was thinking her name was SilverLady. My bad. LOL.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dang it!, you guys are correct! GADS!! I AM GETTING OLD!!!! AND I HAVE SILVER HAIRS PROVE IT!




beautifulnightmare said:


> Pretty sure NOWHINING's mother is SilverLady too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

MY BAD!!! SilverWoman is SilverLady. MY BAD! MY BAD!!! I am sorry for the confusion! I must be getting old here and Im only 34 and you wouldnt believe how much gray hair i have going that alot of people thinks its a frost job.

ONCE AGAIN SliverWoman is SilverLady!


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

More cards, more people. Keep this thread at the top so people see it. I am shooting for 100 cards. What's the typical average if you have no limit? Thanks to everyone who has PM'd me.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Montco Haunt said:


> More cards, more people. Keep this thread at the top so people see it. I am shooting for 100 cards. What's the typical average if you have no limit? Thanks to everyone who has PM'd me.


100?! Holy crap lol. The average people seem to do are 25-30!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi guys! I'm in this year too  It'll be my third year participating and I love making cards. I'll ship anywhere.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

first year I did this, I had bout 90 cards.......




MissMandy said:


> 100?! Holy crap lol. The average people seem to do are 25-30!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I can still take some more people


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

More cards! More cards! I can take more cards!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> first year I did this, I had bout 90 cards.......


Good grief lol


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm in and I'll send anywhere.

I spent a lot of time lurking through last year's thread wishing I had participated. I'm looking forward to both making and receiving cards!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

last year I did about 60 I think! which means I am open for more! so , pm me!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

*my first time*

I will join in, up to 10 cards from anywhere! Excited!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

PM me I have no limit will accept any and all. I love this!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> I will join in, up to 10 cards from anywhere! Excited!


What was I thinking, no limits. This is Halloween. Much better then Christmas.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i was reading this thread and one thing i realize is there is nobody yet from overseas ! i know it's still early ...... common Overseas friends jump in the fun !


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes overseas people! It's fun to send / receive cards from far away!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh My! Almost missed it. Count me in. Loved this last year! Will mail anywhere.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I didn't participate last year and sorry I didn't... I am definitely in I want to try making my own so I think 25 or 30 would be my limit.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

This sounds like crazy fun, only problem is I'm too concerned I'm gonna completely forget to "send out" if I choose to participate. Maybe next year, once I get hold of my "place" in this new Halloween family. Heh, never gotten a Halloween card before...that'd be different. If anyone likes to send out just because I'll be most willing to accept!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

IowaGuy said:


> This sounds like crazy fun, only problem is I'm too concerned I'm gonna completely forget to "send out" if I choose to participate. Maybe next year, once I get hold of my "place" in this new Halloween family. Heh, never gotten a Halloween card before...that'd be different. If anyone likes to send out just because I'll be most willing to accept!


If you want IowaGuy you can always send us an e-card! I know I would love one!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I know, but I HAD FUN DOING IT!



MissMandy said:


> Good grief lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I worked on my cards last night, but I am not as close to as being done. ADD ME IF YOU WANT ME!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in again. I'll send anywhere.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

would love to do this again this year. Have the cards made already. PM if you'd like one.
Frenchy,have you got any of my cards from the last few years?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Spooky bump!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Got my card supplies! Excited!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Keep em coming folks! Started responding! No limit and mail anywhere!

FYI - My cards will be simple as I am extending my education and heading to college again. I start on the 20th. 

I was going to buy cards but holy $!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know Hearts 1003, very expensive for nice ones! I am making mine this year again, was not sure if I could due to time constraints, but things are good so will make them again, also, am open for more, just message me!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been debating. I've never done this exchange before. This looks fun though. What the hell. I'll do a card exchange. For now I'll set a limit of 20. I'll probably do handmade, so PM me if you want to exchange cards and I'll send to anywhere.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I still have some cards left if anyone wants me!  and my mother too. LOL!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi! I'd like to join in, I would love to do about 10. Canada, U.S. & Europe please!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Keep em coming folks! Keep em coming!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes! I can take more cards! More! More! From anywhere!


----------



## SpiderBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd like to exchange 20 cards in the USA.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm up to 40! I am so excited! I can still do more cards! Anywhere!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got a few. I can still take more. I have to get to designing and making stuff, haha.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I can take some more as well. I need to check to see who isn't on my list and hit you up for an exhange.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*I'm only at 17. Plenty of room for more to / from anywhere!

I'm making mine so there may be some GLITTER involved!!*


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

I can still take more too! I will send anywhere!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I make cards as well, can take up to 24. Glitter is involved in most of my designs! Let me know if you like classic, creepy, or cute the most. 

Update 08-15: I reached my max number of 24 exchanges. Unfortunately I cannot exchange with anyone else.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Crows, pumpkins, ghosts and bats! When they all stop flying around my head I'll get started actually making mine! Lol


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've gone through and messaged those who I haven't heard from. I got no limit and send anywhere! Keep em coming ghouls! Keep em coming!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I have started on my cards and have decided I am not going to do a limit this year. So ask away and I will send!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found some fabulously creepy paper at a scrapbooking store,, LOVE it, can not wait to begin with the cards, of course with my brain, I will jump around with styles, so ya never know what you will get from me! 
still open for more!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I only have a few people so far, but no Canadians or europeans yet!? I was hoping for some new friends across the pond(s)! I bought some materials today & can't wait for some time to play with different ideas. Between this & Secret Reaper, I'm excited!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

How exciting to be back on line with the forum in time to sign up for the card exchange. I'm a stamper and card maker so this will help me get refocused on my Halloween projects. I live in the USA but have no limitations regarding mailing outside of the states. If you would like to exchange cards with me send me a PM with your name and address. I have a list of people I owe cards from the last exchange before I got sick (all better now) and don't forget I still have my EVIL EYE on some of you (wicked laughter trailing into the darkness......)


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

This year our daughter is gonna make our cards, she has MAD art skills at age 15, we are SO PROUD of her


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have only 31, I pm'd some that did not get back with me yet, so might have more, but the more the merrier, so get with me, would love to exchange with more!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Working on my cards! Trying to get as many done as possible before school starts on Monday.  PM away folks!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

If I sent you more than one PM tonight it's not because I'm feeling needy (well maybe a little). It's so hot in the house I turned off the lights and I'm working in the dark.....wait what's that I heard in the hall (giggle). If I missed you and you want to exchange cards send me a PM. I really don't have a limit. The more craft supplies I use up the more room I have for new ones. I will never, ever look at my total investment in craft supplies because I might discover that my handmade cards actually cost a couple hundred dollars a piece. So if you want some really expensive artwork for your private collection be sure to sign up on my list.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I dont know how many I have going right now. I need to count.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lol nowhining!


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Would love getting some cards and sending some out as well. My birthday is October 17th, so Halloween themed birthday cards would rock as well! No limitations! Mail from USA, Europe, Canada is all fine by me!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Got room for more, even if you are a lurker and dont want to post on this thread. Just pm me I would love to exchange cards. Honestly I have received Christmas Cards but you will never be happier until you get a bunch of Halloween Cards in the mail. Makes you all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm way over my "limit" but so excited! The more, the merrier! I've bought a few things to start making/embellishing cards, I can't wait.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I can still take some more if anybody wants to exchange.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yea, I've gone past my limit but I'm making more so I can take folks till I post that I can't anymore.


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

I can still take more and will send any wrhere!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have always enjoyed doing this. i'm in, but i won't be able to mail mine out till closer to halloween. in the past i have mailed to anyone i had the address to, whether they were in this exchange or not. but this year funds are lower, so i will be mailing to only the ones who pm me. oh, and mine will be home made again this year. also, i have no limit and will mail anywhere


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Count me in I love doing this every year. If you would like to exchange Halloween Cards with me just send me your address. I have already made 42 cards ( I love scrapbooking and card making), and I'm up for making more if needed  (Heck who am I kidding I'll probably make more needed or not  ). Oh I have no limit, and I can mail anywhere 
I think I've sent a message to everyone who has requested cards so far. If I missed you please send me a message. If you're just joining in to the exchange send me one also please.  I'm so excited.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm up for the card exchange again. I'll ship anywhere and will take up to 20 or so card exchanges this year.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Would love to send some cards out!!! I will send anywhere


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Cards  more cards 

I can still take more more more!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll take 2 more. That'll put me 10 over my limit lol


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

So excited to start receiving cards....It's Halloween in my mind everyday! HAHAHA


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

Got the house to myself for a little while time to break out my stamps and get inky!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I think I have a problem. I set my original limit at 25. I am now at 53 & can't keep myself from messaging every new person! I guess my new limit is 100, haha.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Bada bump

More cards!  more!


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sure, ill jump in on this. Ill send anywhere, im from Omaha, NE


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all we are at our limit  thx to all those who wrote us. I look forward to sending and receiving!!! We are going to start working on them this weekend and will ship them out first week of Oct.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would love to keep taking more, but I'm at my limit (plus a little more). I'm really looking forward to exchanging with everyone!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd love to exchange. Last year was so fun, but making cards took forever and a day. So they might be store bought. Might be homemade... I don't have a limit, but would prefer US only.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Rclsu13 said:


> Sure, ill jump in on this. Ill send anywhere, im from Omaha, NE


Forgot to mention that as long as I get the cards BEFORE Halloween, I will include them in my haunt, and will post a picture. Its my goal to send and receive at least one to every state! Im so excited to start!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

*halloween card exchange 2012*

I'm In I can handle as many as needed


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm in. I'm in. Last year was great. This year the kids are old enough to get in on some of the card making action. Those of you planning on sending to me remember I moved. A PM is necessary. Also I havent unearthed my address list from the boxes yet so I'll need all of yours again. As for how many...how many do I get to make? Lol So PM me with your addresses. I'll reply with mine. We'll have a spooky good time.

Almost forgot. I'm all for long distance coorespondence. Postal cost is no big deal. I've allocated funds just for this.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*I have realized that this might be a significant way to clean out my basement ! Lol Besides, everyone needs a dusty, dog hair Halloween card, right?*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm officially at and over my limit!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I only have a few addresses so far. I'm so excited. Send me more please!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone I am in no limits!!! I will send to wherever, pm me!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in again this year! I've misplaced my addresses from previous years so please PM me your address if you'd like to exchange.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Skullie said:


> I'm In I can handle as many as needed


Thanks for giving me the heads up on the exchange this year!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got number 15 and noticed so far no two are from the same state or province. How fun! I love that we can connect like this all over...now who has friends over the pond they can bribe into participating? Lol

*I still have room.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Besides, everyone needs a dusty, dog hair Halloween card, right?*


*And I have the cat hair ones !!!*


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm at my limit already so I can't take anymore requsts, sorry! Mine will be store bought this year. With me working this year I don't have the time. I'm going to work on making next years over the winter so i'll be prepaired for next year!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I still need to count how many did I exchange addy with.  still dont got a limit.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hallowsusieboo said:


> *i have realized that this might be a significant way to clean out my basement ! Lol besides, everyone needs a dusty, dog hair halloween card, right?*


ahhh-chooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

By the way, did I mention that I am making mine this year? Yeeeah, I have been a bit crafty.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> By the way, did I mention that I am making mine this year? Yeeeah, I have been a bit crafty.


Oooh how exciting. Fun times. I'll be working on mine more next week too. Michaels trip this weekend!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine is something my Mother brought last year. I've enjoyed putting them all together. 



Druidess said:


> Oooh how exciting. Fun times. I'll be working on mine more next week too. Michaels trip this weekend!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I must confess I am not handmaking them... But I did have them made through an awesome Etsy seller. I picked out what to say and the design does that count? I have two totally separate designs because I couldnt decide between the two. I just go them in the mail today... SOOOOOOOOOOO Some people should be getting cards very very soon.
Also I ordered probably a tad too many. So I have plenty of room for more Like 32 more.. (oops) hey I can always reuse them next year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, Erin, you can always send me one of each! !! 

I am always open to more , won't be making them for a bit yet, but got some supplies,, I so love this time of year~


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I am making all mine this year. Last year I made half n bought the other half. I ran into a bit of a problem last year that I altered a few cards to get around. The problem: envelopes. I don't want to make my own envelopes so, where can I buy some that will fit the cards I'm making? They are regular sized cards (maybe a little smaller) but they are thick with buttons bobs and embellishments.


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

You can buy envelopes at craft or office supply stores. I would just measure your cards and add 1/2" for the thickness. For most of my cards the envelopes are about 1/4" bigger so I would guess that 1/2" would be big enough. Hope that helps!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

That is where I get my envelopes for my cards is the offfice supply store they are MUCH cheaper there and you get a large box of them with a ton in it and it fits everything you put on the card (beware when shipping cards with multiple embellishments that they might take more than one stamp to mail).  I usually goto office depot.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

dang it!!! I still need to count how many cards I've got going....


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Am I too late for this?


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

If I'm not too late... I'd still really like to get in on this. I do love me some card exchange!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spending my Saturday night making cards...I can still take more so PM me!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Halloweeeiner said:


> Am I too late for this?


Definitely not to late!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't started making my cards yet! But I did go ahead and address my envelopes with all the addresses I have received so far! Now that the boring part is over, I just need to get those creative juices flowing!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

NOWHINING I am so happy for you to be able to make your cards. I know you have wanted to make them for the past two years. Have fun with it.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Mit240z said:


> You can buy envelopes at craft or office supply stores. I would just measure your cards and add 1/2" for the thickness. For most of my cards the envelopes are about 1/4" bigger so I would guess that 1/2" would be big enough. Hope that helps!


Thanks. I picked up some at michaels today. I got white. I wanted colors but size was more important.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Those of you just coming in feel free to message me your info. I've got room.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Same with me. I'm still taking new ones so PM me if want. I need to count how many I have already too. I'm not totally sure. But, I know I've got them covered and so excited to get them all finalized and sent out.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I bought more stuff today, I'm really excited to send & recieve. It's my first year & I'm anxious to see how others make theirs.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

I would like to exchanges souls um i ment cards hehehe with who ever wants to can send me pm n i will send one back


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you to all of you who are participating this year in the card exchange. I am really having a good time making cards. I'm even throwing in a few shaker cards and embossed cards this year. WAY too much fun! Tis' the season.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Finally have the chance to do this. I've enjoyed it alot. Got more to make and running out of supplies. keep this up some of you guys may end up with store brought cards if i run out. 




JustWhisper said:


> NOWHINING I am so happy for you to be able to make your cards. I know you have wanted to make them for the past two years. Have fun with it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

You are getting one from me... NOOOOO we do not need to exchange addy. I know where you live heheheheheee



spookyone said:


> I would like to exchanges souls um i ment cards hehehe with who ever wants to can send me pm n i will send one back


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dang it, I still forgot how many I had going....


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

To sign or not to sign. That is the question. There is something to be said for both sides. On the one hand, some would prefer to have their cards unsigned in order to be able to use them to share the spirit by sending to non forum friends and family later. Others would rather have them signed to keep forever as mementos of our friends here this year. I personally would prefer mine signed. Anyone else have thoughts on the subject?


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

This is the second time I have joined the card exchange the first time I gave store bought cards and embellished them with stickers and I did sign them. This year I am making my cards and having a lot of fun doing it... I have been going back and forth trying to decide if I am going to sign them. I have been leaning towards not signing them but maybe put "made by Arlita" on the back may I should have a stamp made


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Does everyone make theirs the same? Or different cards for everyone? This is my first time in the exchange and my first time making cards but I'm loving it! 

Here's a teaser and a share! I'm happy with them for my first cards! I know they likely aren't as professional a the ones that people have been making cards for years, but I hope my exchangees (lol) will like them! 

http://i.imgur.com/fXtNN.jpg


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone still interested I have room for some more people, will send anywhere, let me know guys!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you kidding Moony those are beautiful...this is also my first year making my cards.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Arlita said:


> Are you kidding Moony those are beautiful...this is also my first year making my cards.


Thank you! I wasn't sure about making them honestly but I wanted to give it a shot. My mom makes cards and has a TON of supplies and she was going to beig some of her stuff up for me to use. I don't think she'll be here in time though. So I bought a lot of stuff from michaels when I was down last and went to town. Cleaned it all and organized it again today so I can do more this evening after my own little goblins are in bed lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

moony_1 said:


> Does everyone make theirs the same? Or different cards for everyone? This is my first time in the exchange and my first time making cards but I'm loving it!
> 
> Here's a teaser and a share! I'm happy with them for my first cards! I know they likely aren't as professional a the ones that people have been making cards for years, but I hope my exchangees (lol) will like them!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/fXtNN.jpg


Those are wicked cute, moony! Last year I did all different cards, this year they're all the same....but slightly different lol


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

those are cute moonie!!! (hidding in the dark corner whispering "i could use some more humans addys " so far only got 2


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Those are wicked cute, moony! Last year I did all different cards, this year they're all the same....but slightly different lol


Thanks! And ok I won't feel bad if I start doing doubles haha I am having fun just getting creative and Doing whatever though! We'll see how I feel tonight haha


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

spookyone said:


> those are cute moonie!!! (hidding in the dark corner whispering "i could use some more humans addys " so far only got 2


Thank you! (and u can't be hiding in my house...I wish I could find a dark corner to hide in today! So hot!) haha


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

moony_1 said:


> Thank you! (and u can't be hiding in my house...I wish I could find a dark corner to hide in today! So hot!) haha


lol its cold in my house (my hubby is turning me into a freak nonhuman popcicle hahahahahha)


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

spookyone said:


> lol its cold in my house (my hubby is turning me into a freak nonhuman popcicle hahahahahha)


I've been doing major "fall cleaning" today so I'm not helping myself either  at least we have the a/c in our room that I can sneak to for a reprieve!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

lol any cold area helps even when cleaning ugh id trade ya cleaning for my homework heheheheheh


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice Moony! Mine are all different this year and I do a "made for you by druidess" on the back. Still not sure about signing tho.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Moony, those are adorable cards, ,I make mine all different, but they probably won't be as cute as those,, fair warning!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't even think about not signing! Sorry folks I thought it was a "from my family to yours" so I'll be signing mine! I'll be making cards to send to my own "real life" friends...so I hope mine come signed! Haha

Bethene thank you! I'm having fun with them, but I'm wondering at what point I'll tire of them lol (that's why I'm trying to make them all different because I don't want to get bore lol I have a short attention span!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I could always use more cards! Pm me, I'll send anywhere!

Got to love spreading the Halloween spirit!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

i can take some more as well. i will be sending in October.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Those look great Moony!

When I make mine, I come up with a concept & do they all the same assembly line style. Takes hours as it is. Can't imagine doing 50+ different cards 

Arlita, on my card exchange forum, we leave the cards blank but write a sentiment on a sticky or piece of paper inside the card. However here, I know I keep my neat cards to hang up year after year as decoration or inspiration & would not send them to anyone else if they were blank. Up to you!

This year mine will be photo postcard style so I will definitely be signing.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Moony - Those are awesome!

I have gathered stacks of pieces, that all match mostly. But each card is different. I do an assembly line too. And I'm signing mine.

Spooky one. Did you PM to exchange? I will.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

This sounds like a blast! Count me in. Since I'm new at this I'll do a mixture of "from scratch" and "store bought". I've never done scrapbooking or anything of the sort so, we'll see how my "from scratch" ones turn out. LOL  I'll sign up for anywhere... Thanks!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

spookyone said:


> those are cute moonie!!! (hidding in the dark corner whispering "i could use some more humans addys " so far only got 2


Start sending out request to exchange sis!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay people take pity on my sister, Spookyone and sent out a request to exchange cards with her.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have never heard of not signing your cards. Why would you take a card someone gave you and send it to someone else? I hope all cards I ever get are signed, and hopefully even have a little message in them. A card should be a personal thing. If you don't care enough to sign your card, please don't send me one. 

It is nice to see so many new people signing up for the card exchange. In the past I always made each of my cards unique. This year most will be the same. I started them several weeks ago, but got sidetracked with other projects. I guess I better get done.

Moony, your cards look great. You should be proud of them.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Every card I got last year was signed. I don't think there was even a discussion of whether to sign or not lol.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Moony1
After you do this for a while you will see that making the same card for everyone helps. You can get a production line going. I have a few friends who can cut and glue and that is all. So I design, draw,print and they all cut and glue. We have a blast. Of couse a little Rum Pumpkin spirits don't have any kind of an effect on us.
I don't know why but the day after making some we have such a head ache. Must be eye strain.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I have never heard of not signing your cards. Why would you take a card someone gave you and send it to someone else? I hope all cards I ever get are signed, and hopefully even have a little message in them. A card should be a personal thing..


I agree and love the personalization. I keep mine forever. I just remember it being brought up last year that some people weren't going to sign (or they would do the post it thing which I had totally forgot. I asked because I wanted to see what the majority wanted to respect their wishes. Luckily for me, most seem to agree with our opinion that signing is better. 

Sorry if the sign/don't sign discussion offended anyone. It's all in good fun.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> Okay people take pity on my sister, Spookyone and sent out a request to exchange cards with her.


Can do!! The more the merrier.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

uhhhhhhhhh wut oh... did NOT SEE NOWHINNING THERE ... DARN.... ha well umm thanks....


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I hand made my cards this year and only accepted a few people because my cards will be nothing you have ever received before and you will want to keep them. And yes I signed them. Sorry I can not accept anymore at this time but I will definately get started earlier on next years batch.
I am excited about receiving cards for Halloween I have never received one.


----------



## night willow (Aug 29, 2012)

I would like a card  I am new, I hope I am doing this correctly


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i remember the sign, not sign topic being brought up before. i got a few unsigned, but i wrote their name on them. i keep mine and display them in my haunt every year. i have a witch napkin holder that works very well for holding them. i just love getting these.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Great cards, Moony! Great job, they look awesome.

I'm still open to exchanging with more people, I bought some things to make cards with but not sure how they'll turn out ...I'm not the most crafty person. But, the more the merrier!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you very one for all of your kind words  I never can seem to get over the amount of positivity in this place, and the overall feeling of support. I lurv you guys! *tears up*


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

******passes Moony a tissue******** you are loved my dear


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I am up to 55 confirmed card exchanges currently and I sent out 4 more to you guys who are just getting in on this so don't forget to send me your addresses. Plus I'm waiting to still hear back one way or the other from M. Turlock, Mantco Hunt, Jennifer Rene, Haunted Diva, and Deb B Deb (in case any of you sent a reply already and I've missed it in everything so I can for sure send you one). If everyone replies that will put me at around 64. This group sure has grown since the first year I did it.

I do make all of my cards by hand, and I usually make about 5 or so of each card that I make so I can keep the creativity flowing and not get too bored. Plus I still get the assemly line like effect that allows me to make more cards (which is needed when exchanging this many. Right now I think so far I have made about 50 of mine. I think I will go ahead and make up to 70 just in case. I am currently in card making Insanity land. .... I'm throwing one of my best friends' a baby shower, so I'm making her shower cards: 25 of those, then these 70 for this, plus I'm having a witches tea' and I'm going to make about 40 invites for that (I saw a cute witches' boot I want to make for it on Pinterest), and then the friend who is having the baby shower is having a Halloween party that I'm helping her with as I have all the decor and ideas for food etc. So I will probably make about 40 invites for that and I'm stumped on what to do for it. Tonight's plan is to browse the ones people have done on here in the past. So I see lots of card making in my future.  

Moony those are fantastic. I love them, and you definitely can't tell it's your first time making any. You should have seen my first year cards here doing this they were atrocious.  But I still had fun. 

I'll try to take some pictures of my cards I'm making and post them but wasn't sure if everyone wants to see them before they get one in the mail..... what do you guys think?

I made a kewl frame to hold some of my Halloween cards... It's currently got 8 on it at the moment I'll try to take a picture of that as well, but putting them in the napkin holder to store...... Ingenious idea now I know what to do with the rest of them I have.  Thnx.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Haha thanks LadySherry for the tissue, I needed that l

Thanks Gothikren for the compliments! Maybe some of my moms card making skills rubbed off...I'm sure she'll be happy to know lol!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Druidess said:


> I agree and love the personalization. I keep mine forever. I just remember it being brought up last year that some people weren't going to sign (or they would do the post it thing which I had totally forgot. I asked because I wanted to see what the majority wanted to respect their wishes. Luckily for me, most seem to agree with our opinion that signing is better.
> 
> Sorry if the sign/don't sign discussion offended anyone. It's all in good fun.


I wasn't offended, just surprised at the concept. I come off as a kind of cold, and crabby person on here. But in real life I am a very personal and caring person. And cards are very personal to me. I would not send them if I didn't mean it. And I think most of you feel the same about giving cards or exchanging gifts, etc. And I agree...it is all good fun.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> I have never heard of not signing your cards. Why would you take a card someone gave you and send it to someone else? I hope all cards I ever get are signed, and hopefully even have a little message in them. A card should be a personal thing. If you don't care enough to sign your card, please don't send me one.


Card swap forums have a completely different purpose than what we're doing here. Those groups exchange cards of a specific theme to stock their card boxes. Usually you make 10 of 1 design & everyone sends to one person (the host) along with a self addressed stamped envelope. The host then sorts & sends out one of each to everyone, therefore you get 10 different designs back to use. It's fun too. Completely different than wishing eachother a Happy Halloween here.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Card swap forums have a completely different purpose than what we're doing here. Those groups exchange cards of a specific theme to stock their card boxes. Usually you make 10 of 1 design & everyone sends to one person (the host) along with a self addressed stamped envelope. The host then sorts & sends out one of each to everyone, therefore you get 10 different designs back to use. It's fun too. Completely different than wishing eachother a Happy Halloween here.


THAT makes perfect sense. Thanks HP. And kind of sounds like fun too. Like the recipe exchanges, etc. Except more fun...cuz it's cards, and Halloween.  2 of my favorite things.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey all! I've been away but I'm back now and definitely have more room to send out more cards. So PM me!!!


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Hiya, I wanna join in on this so pm me if you have room for another. Thanks!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello, my daughter, NOWHINING has been having fun putting together our cards for the exchange. We are looking forward to getting cards.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Silver Lady said:


> Hello, my daughter, NOWHINING has been having fun putting together our cards for the exchange. We are looking forward to getting cards.



I've got both of yours done


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know, Moony1,, such fantastic people are on here!!!!!!!!! 

I always sign my card, and I still have the ones from other years, I love them! 

The way I do my cards, and it is probably not as organized as others, but I look at a name on my list, and then look at my card stock papers, stickers, etc etc, and pick from what catches my eye when thinking of that person,, Spooki mama for instance, loves purple glitter,,, so a glittering I go! and so on,,, time consuming, I know, oh well,,,, I drive hubby nuts the way I go about things too,,,

(at the campground when I set up my haunt, he gets the electric ready, and goes back home for a day or 2, so he doesn't have to watch ,as I call it the artistic way to do things,)


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

bethene said:


> I know, Moony1,, such fantastic people are on here!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I always sign my card, and I still have the ones from other years, I love them!
> 
> ...


This way of doing it actually sounds very appealing to me haha. Since its my first time making cards I don't think I have enough to match the people with the card, but I'm having fun just piecing each card together on its own, and coming up with different layouts for each one  my mom swears by the assembly line system but I much prefer a chaotic frenzy of creativity haha


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Exactly, Moony1, that is exactly how I do it, great way to describe it," chaotic frenzy of creativity"" I like that! and, yes, it is half the fun, I say!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Needed room on my craft table so I sent some of my cards early. Some of you should get them today or tomorrow. The rest are being made now and should be mailed next week.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I can take 2 more.PM me if you wanna exchange.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Work on my Halloween cards is well under way now that I finally decided on a design. Once I get past the decision-making process my fingers start flying (catch one if you can.....giggles) If you haven't signed up on my list yet it's not too late. Just send your information.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I must be crazy... I picked up my very first haul of scrapbooking items to make cards  I went to Hobby Lobby and the choices they have are endless! I can see why this hobby could be addicting and is why I've been staying away from it until now. A person really, truely could go broke being a scrapbooker...SHEESH! Anyway, I'm going to apologize ahead of time to those who receive my cards... I have no idea what I'm doing... but, I know I'll have fun doin' it!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

spookyone said:


> uhhhhhhhhh wut oh... did NOT SEE NOWHINNING THERE ... DARN.... ha well umm thanks....


Miss me already?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

night willow said:


> I would like a card  I am new, I hope I am doing this correctly


PM ME THEN! We shall exchange!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

druidess said:


> i've got both of yours done



we cant wait to get yours!!! :d


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> spookyone said:
> 
> 
> > uhhhhhhhhh wut oh... did NOT SEE NOWHINNING THERE ... DARN.... ha well umm thanks....
> ...


I always miss you brat! Luv u


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I seem to be getting in on this a little late, but I just found the forum the other day. This sounds like a great idea. My wife and I would be glad to exchange cards with anybody who is interested. Thanks.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok... I'm officially maxed out with the amount of cards I allowed myself  I hope next year I get to do many more! Thanks everyone... I'm really looking forward to receiving and sending my cards


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I've still got plenty of cards to go around. Anybody interested, just PM me.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I don't mind sending cards to Canada or Europe as well.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Questions... Do we post pics of the cards when we get them?


----------



## night willow (Aug 29, 2012)

That is a good question ..


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I love seeing pictures of the cards!

I got a few of mine made. It takes me awhile as I draw the deigns myself by hand. But I love doing it. 

Excited to start seeing my mailbox full of Halloween love!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello hello everyone...It's been awhile since I have even logged on and to be honest, I truly forgot how close Halloween really was! (insert shock and dismay here) Halloween has taken a backseat to my wedding planning this year, but after seeing the Halloween items coming out in the store, I'm catching the fever again  

Anyway....that said and out of the way, I would love to partake of the card exchange again this year! I have no limit on the number of cards I can/will send so please feel free to PM and we can exchange information. Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Lady Sherry I received the card you made me! Thank you so much!!!! You did a GREAT job!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Cool card!!!! Thanks for sharing that. Good job Lady Sherry!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

What a creepy, spectacularly awesome looking card, Lady Sherry.

I have been working on mine all evening. But now i fear I will have to put them on the back burner. My daughter and I are vendors at a Paracon (Convention). She told me it was mid Oct. Turns out it is in about 3 weeks. We still have to finish sewing about 30-50 halter top shirts, make about 50 braided leather headbands, about 30 pair of earrings, package and price each, and get our signs made. OMG, talk about a panic attack! So my cards will get done in my spare evening time if I find any. They will get done. Don't worry. Even if I have to revert to store bought for the rest.


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Spookybella977 said:


> Lady Sherry I received the card you made me! Thank you so much!!!! You did a GREAT job!
> View attachment 126231
> View attachment 126232


Wow. That's AWESOME! Guess it's back to the drawing board for me.  Curses ...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh what a cool/ creepy card! love it Lady Sherry! 

Best of Luck JW, sounds like you are going to have your hands full!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! the first posted card for this year and it is awesome. nice job lady sherry.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am not at my limit so anyone interested please pm me!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you all.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

braaaat! I will always miss and love you!!!!




beautifulnightmare said:


> i always miss you brat! Luv u


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

how wonderful!



spookybella977 said:


> lady sherry i received the card you made me! Thank you so much!!!! You did a great job!
> View attachment 126231
> View attachment 126232


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I know we talked about this in the early post, but I made mistake.... SilverWoman as SilverLady... I only ask PLEASE DO NOT TELL MY MOM!!!! hahahahahahah


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I am Silver Lady!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I received my card from LadySherry today! Amazingly creepy. I have it proudly displayed.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Wow, looks like I'm a bit late this year! If you still have room and would like to exchange please pm me! I'm in Canada and will send wherever!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got my wonderful card from Lady Sherry yesterday,,, I love it,, what a creative card! SO creepy!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i guess i'm doing store bought this year. i've just gotten 6 addressed, so i'll get them mailed today


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

HoflyLoster said:


> Wow, looks like I'm a bit late this year! If you still have room and would like to exchange please pm me! I'm in Canada and will send wherever!


PM me and we shall exchange!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

oh man - I need to get on the ball !! Mine are (going to be) a combination store bought with personal touches.

That being said - I'm still able to do more! Feel free to throw PMs my way!


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Yippie! After a few grueling hours, about 15 candle wax burns and setting at least 3 cards on fire I can honestly say I'M FINISHED MY CARDS and will be mailing them by the weekend. 

***Note: I'm apologizing in advance to anyone who receives a card that smells like burnt flesh or just burnt in general. LITERALLY ... blood, sweat and tears went into these puppies!***


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Debdeb, I'm sure they're fabulous cards!

LadySherry those are awesome cards!

I am still making cards! My 3yr old DD is trying to help so it's taking me forever to work on them. Mostly when she is in bed. I might let her make some small cards too for y'all so she can help and I can actually work on mine while she is awake. Hope u guys don't mind get her cards with mind in the mail!

I can still take more cards, pm me! Will send anywhere!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

DebBDeb,, that made me laugh,, cuz I can so relate to that, especially burned flesh with a hot glue gun! dang, I have done that too many times to count,, have started other things on fire,, but not cards... yet ! I bet they are awesome...

I got my supplies together and that is about it,, I have so much trying to do,, but here I am on the computer,,, I will get working on the cards soon!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been working on mine and also burned my fingers on a few that required white/burned paper against a dark backround. I just need a few more supplies to finish. I'm more anxious to recieve so I can see how others are doing theirs.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

since im completely uncreative. does anyone know if any of the stores sell halloween cards in bulk boxes like they do christmas cards? i want to participate but dont want to spend 30 dollars on 30 cards and i want to send more than 8 cards. i would love to decorate my house with some handmade and store bought cards but dont want to go broke participating, ya know?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I got your card today, LadySherry  I love it! So creative. My husband was kinda afraid to touch it LOL


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> since im completely uncreative. does anyone know if any of the stores sell halloween cards in bulk boxes like they do christmas cards? i want to participate but dont want to spend 30 dollars on 30 cards and i want to send more than 8 cards. i would love to decorate my house with some handmade and store bought cards but dont want to go broke participating, ya know?


Last year, the Barnes and Noble had boxes with cards that were reproductions of vintage Halloween card designs from the 20's-40's. I think they were somewhere between $5 and $10 and you got a bunch of cards (18 I believe). This was a year ago, so I could be wrong on the exact numbers, but I remember that it was a better deal than the Hallmark packs with 6 cards, and the graphics were much better too IMO. I wish I had picked up a couple boxes then, they would really come in handy. I'm hoping they put them out again when they roll out their main selection of Halloween books and stuff.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I know I didn't join this but I wish you guys would post pics, I would love to see them.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Last year, the Barnes and Noble had boxes with cards that were reproductions of vintage Halloween card designs from the 20's-40's. I think they were somewhere between $5 and $10 and you got a bunch of cards (18 I believe). This was a year ago, so I could be wrong on the exact numbers, but I remember that it was a better deal than the Hallmark packs with 6 cards, and the graphics were much better too IMO. I wish I had picked up a couple boxes then, they would really come in handy. I'm hoping they put them out again when they roll out their main selection of Halloween books and stuff.


sounds great, ill check on there and see if they have any online since the closest barnes and noble store is quite a drive away. ill keep my eyes peeled for them though, thanks!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I only have about 5 exchange, please PM if you wanna exchange with me!! thanks


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mariposa, dollar tree last year had 2 cards for $1.00. i don't know what they have this year. but you might check them out


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

sounds good, im going to be looking for the best deal for the best looking cards. ill shop around.. so i guess go ahead and sign me up, anyone want a card from me, pm me your address and ill get to you. wont be for a couple weeks but i promise i will get to it.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Lady Sherry, I got your card a few days ago. I could not for the life of me figure out who would be sending me a package. And when I opened it I was totally blown away, and kind of creeped out (in a good way). I just kept staring at this amazing card, and then touching it and turning it over and over to admire it from every angle. I will post a pic of mine as soon as I get my real omputer back. Thank you so much for making that great card for me. It is on my mantle right now. My husband even thought it was totally cool.


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

My cards should all be done and ready to mail by monday. I put them on hold for a few days cause my hubby finished laying the new flooring in our living room. I was so excited and had to start painting the walls. I'm almost done with the first layer of the finish. I can't wait to have our couch back!

Beautiful nightmare would you be interested in our kids swapping cards? My 3 year old has also been wanting to help me with mine so I started making a few cards with him. I punched out a bunch of shapes... moon, pumpkins, grass... and he helps my artfully glue it all together. He loves getting mail and think it would be fun for him to get a card thats all him own.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Got my cards finished last night but I can't get to the post until Monday


----------



## night willow (Aug 29, 2012)

No problem, waiting is part of the fun


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I actually got to work on my cards last night and got a lot done. I am still a long way from finished but getting there. It was relaxing working on them, except for the part where my cats kept trying to walk on the cards I just painted. I cleaned up a lot of black paint from my table last night. LOL. And from my cats feet.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Lady Sherry, I got your card a few days ago. I could not for the life of me figure out who would be sending me a package. And when I opened it I was totally blown away, and kind of creeped out (in a good way). I just kept staring at this amazing card, and then touching it and turning it over and over to admire it from every angle. I will post a pic of mine as soon as I get my real omputer back. Thank you so much for making that great card for me. It is on my mantle right now. My husband even thought it was totally cool.


You are quite welcome. I had fun making them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

some of my exchanges should be getting a card soon, i sent some out. lady sherry, i love the pic posted of the card you sent, very nice


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I had a glitter glue explosion last night!!! Was trying to get the plug out but I squeezed at the wrong time, the tip popped off, blue glitter glue went EVErYWhErE (including all over me) I cursed loudly, hubs came running and then nearly died laughing at me covered in the glitter glue. He then said "I came running from the fuss, never heard such a commotion over crafting! They should give you your own show, it's be much more entertaining than Martha!" ....thanks dear LOL


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

@LadySherry- OMG!! I received your card today. Thank you so much!! Very impressive.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

if anyone has room for more exchangees, im needing more people. shoot me some PM's


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got a card today from, hostesswiththemostess. I love it! You did an awesome job on it  As I posted the other day, I also received LadySherry's card. Just wanna make sure she knows it  So creative, Sherry!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Mit240z said:


> My cards should all be done and ready to mail by monday. I put them on hold for a few days cause my hubby finished laying the new flooring in our living room. I was so excited and had to start painting the walls. I'm almost done with the first layer of the finish. I can't wait to have our couch back!
> 
> Beautiful nightmare would you be interested in our kids swapping cards? My 3 year old has also been wanting to help me with mine so I started making a few cards with him. I punched out a bunch of shapes... moon, pumpkins, grass... and he helps my artfully glue it all together. He loves getting mail and think it would be fun for him to get a card thats all him own.


I am sure she would. Her name is Sierra. What's your lil guy's name?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sniff, i have no cards yet, and only one that i know of has received my card


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you MissMandy! Glad you liked it


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> sniff, i have no cards yet, and only one that i know of has received my card


Awe hallo! Your not the only one! Hugs! I haven't gotten one yet either!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

To everyone I'm exchanging with, I send my cards out a little later. Usually end of Sept./early Oct. So don't think I'm forgetting any of y'all


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Got my first Halloween card! Thank you hostesswiththemostess! I will send mine in 2 or 3 weeks. Gotta get through my first Anatomy test.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

You are welcome Hearts1003! So glad I joined up this year...love sending out cards!!


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I am sure she would. Her name is Sierra. What's your lil guy's name?


His name is Seth. He's really excited to send a card to your daughter.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Doing a Happy Halloween Dance ... received my first card from HOSTESS WITH THE MOSTESS ... a lovely hand made crow/raven with flapping wing and personal hand written message ... thank you HWTM for your creative card. You have the unique distinction of being the FIRST to enter my collection. 

I'm still working on mine and will send them out mid-October, so don't feel neglected or slighted.

Scary Squeezes,


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

We will be posting pictures soon, so don't worry. Why don't you join the fun?



witchy46 said:


> I know I didn't join this but I wish you guys would post pics, I would love to see them.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

My Mom did, and she bragged to me. hahahahahah



beautifulnightmare said:


> Awe hallo! Your not the only one! Hugs! I haven't gotten one yet either!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Still have room for more card exchanges!
I will be sending them out in October.
PM me!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi MADAM! Glad you liked it!! I got them done earlier than I expected so I figured I would just send them out


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Lady Sherry.. I got your card on Saturday... it was so fun, such an awesome card! My husband loved it too. Thank you so much for squeezing me into your card exchange  I'll be sending all of mine out towards the end of Sept... thanks again! We're soooo looking forward to more cards too!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

You are welcome. I am glad y'all are enjoying the card.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My mailbox is lonely.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Count us in, love to trade cards PM addy!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I can still exchange more cards if anyone is interested. I won't be mailing them until after first of October, but guaranteed you will get one at least couple weeks before Halloween. If interested, you know how to PM me  I'm SOOOO back into the Halloween spirit!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hugs to beautifulnightmare and no whining. tomorrows the day we get one.
and my mailman is bored.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

My first batch is nearing completion and should go out this weekend. They will probably be scattered through the middle of October for me since I'm making each one differently. (excuse the kindergarten art project look please as I'm trying many new techniques this year)


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Got my first card. So excited that I pulled out all the decorations just so my card wouldn't feel lonely. Thanks Hallorenescene!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I forgot to post that I got a wonderful card from Thehostesswiththemostess.. with a cool crow on it,, thank you! loved it, this is so exciting, I love getting the cards!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

awwwwwwwww! BTW Mom loves her card from you.




hallorenescene said:


> hugs to beautifulnightmare and no whining. tomorrows the day we get one.
> and my mailman is bored.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

My Mom and I also got a card from Night Willow today. We love it!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Awesome, I got 2 names for my card exchange already...can do some more, if anyone else is interested.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Received my first cards in the mail today. Thank you so much Hostesswiththemostess and Hallorenescence. Loved the cards and you both are making it feel like Halloween is coming!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

CornStalkers said:


> Awesome, I got 2 names for my card exchange already...can do some more, if anyone else is interested.


just go through the thread and send the people who are posting in it PM's, thats how i got all mine otherwise i'd only have 3 or 4 people to exchange with.. not that i have many more than that but 11 or so is better than none


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have my first 25 or so ready to go but can't decide whether or not to mail them. Do you guys want them now......or later? And then I have to finish the rest of my cards.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I actually got to work on my cards last night and got a lot done. I am still a long way from finished but getting there. It was relaxing working on them, except for the part where my cats kept trying to walk on the cards I just painted. I cleaned up a lot of black paint from my table last night. LOL. And from my cats feet.


Woo, additional artistic touches on your cards! I don't think my cats would walk on mine to leave neat little paw prints - Chester would just sprawl across it, so there would be a big paint blob with a sprinkling of orange hairs.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

lisa48317 said:


> Woo, additional artistic touches on your cards! I don't think my cats would walk on mine to leave neat little paw prints - Chester would just sprawl across it, so there would be a big paint blob with a sprinkling of orange hairs.


LMAO, yep, I was lucky because the cat that stepped on them usually would have laid right in the middle also. My other cat jumped on the table covered in about 15 cards (the table, not the cat), and when I yelled at him (which was probably a stupid thing to do), he took off running across the table, terrifying me to death but he managed to actually miss every card on the table. Amazing.

HIJACK: I wanted to mention that if anyone on the card exchange is interested in taking part in the second Secret Reaper gift exchange sign ups are under way and open until the 20th of Sept. Most of you are already either in the first one or signed up for the second one, but want to make sure no one gets left out. I now return you to our regularly scheduled topic. Thank you.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Just whisper----My mailbox is empty but I think it would love to have a halloween card.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I've got you down to exchange cards with. 



rockplayson said:


> would love to do this again this year. Have the cards made already. PM if you'd like one.
> Frenchy,have you got any of my cards from the last few years?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my mailbox is very very very lonely.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I am wrapping up my second batch... I have room for some more if you'd like. PM me. 

I think I'll start mailing them next week. I couldn't decided either on waiting till Oct or do it now. I say screw it. Halloween spirit can't come too early.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

nhh said:


> Halloween spirit can't come too early.


amen to that! maybe when i start getting some cards in the mail ill get the decorating bug, but as it is, only 2 more weeks and ill be decorating anyways. im super excited though to be sending and receiving so many cards from everyone!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok does no one love me. No cards in mailbox and no reaper box yet. I feel so unloved.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

just sent out a bunch of PM's to people, might even make my own cards if i can figure out how to do it... where does a person get the supplies on the cheap for card making because hobby lobby is NOT cheap.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got an awesome card from Lady Sherry! I am so using this card as a prop in my decor. Nice work!


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm up to 44 people/cards and will take more. If anyone wants to swap with me, PM me your address.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm in too. Since I'm new to this I'll start out committing to send out 25 cards out anywhere. Just PM if you're interested. Just a quick question.... are postcards allowed and if so how does everyone feel about maybe getting a Halloween postcard?


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Ok does no one love me. No cards in mailbox and no reaper box yet. I feel so unloved.


Don't feel bad LadySherry. I'm sure that you'll be getting stuff soon. Just think of it as a good thing. More to look forward to during this Halloween time of year!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

AsH-1031 said:


> I'm in too. Since I'm new to this I'll start out committing to send out 25 cards out anywhere. Just PM if you're interested. Just a quick question.... are postcards allowed and if so how does everyone feel about maybe getting a Halloween postcard?


Welcome to the card swap!! I would be fine if someone sent me a postcard.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

First card received was from Hostess With the Mostess! Thanks so much! I love handmade cards! I am working on mine this weekend. Can't wait to send them out, hopefully by end of September!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

You're welcome!! Loved making them


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm totally in...I thoroughly enjoyed this card exchange last year!!!

I'll take like 40...or more...really however many requests I get. I tend to go a bit crazy with the card making and typically don't make any two the same...just love making Halloween cards!! 

Also, I'll exchange cards with anyone...any location in the world!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Som of mine are like a postcard too! I have no problem recieving one, and was also wondering if people are ok getting one?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

By the way, Thank You Hallorene scene, I got your card the other day, and it matches my decor! I collect castles. I have it displayed in my kitchen. MIne will go out at the end of the month.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine will be postcard style too, so I don't mind


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> We will be posting pictures soon, so don't worry. Why don't you join the fun?


I'm not that talented!! I love to see everyones art work tho.........


----------



## Hypatia (Aug 23, 2009)

I will exchange cards!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

people have sent postcards in the past, i have a few nice ones. 
glad everyone is liking my cards. had to stop the card going to concentrate on the secret reaper gift, done and gone, so back to the card sending. i like my cards anytime. and my mailbox is lonely and i have no reaper gift yet. i feel soooooo sad. lady sherry, why oh why are we so blue? let's go halloween shopping and buy something for ourselves, or gorge ourseleves with pumpkin waffles and candy corn oreos.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

witchy46 said:


> I'm not that talented!! I love to see everyones art work tho.........


They don't have to be hand made! Mine are going to be store-bought and I'll add stickers or stamps or something to spice them up. I know Dollar Tree has cards 2/$1 - perfeclty acceptable! 

Any mail that is not a political ad, bill or junk is wonderful!!!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> They don't have to be hand made! Mine are going to be store-bought and I'll add stickers or stamps or something to spice them up. I know Dollar Tree has cards 2/$1 - perfeclty acceptable!


I agree Lisa. They don't have to be handmade. Any Halloween greeting from other Halloween fanatics is great to me.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

i feel soooooo sad. lady sherry said:


> Let's go I am ready. Then again I can ALWAYS shop for Halloween just say the word. and while we are out shopping I can hold the package of oreos for us we can eat and shop. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, but you supply the oreos, and i suppose you want me to tie up my hands holding the shopping bags. those oreos sure look good. i would really like to try one. lol


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> okay, but you supply the oreos, and i suppose you want me to tie up my hands holding the shopping bags. those oreos sure look good. i would really like to try one. lol


I will supply oreos, I am a mother so I have many talents while shopping, unless we need a semi truck for our purchases then I may need your help carrying bags. When do we leave?


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Mmmmm oreos.... 

I'm going to work on the rest of my cards this weekend. Have some room still. At least a couple more. This is way better than making all those Christmas cards.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

The candy corn Oreos were not impressive.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> The candy corn Oreos were not impressive.


That makes me sad....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that makes me sad to, better stick with shopping. the bigger the better i always say lady sherry. semi it is.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, I'm up to unlucky number 13... so I could use a couple more people to exchange with. You know, for luck and all...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

poor thing, then PM me!




krnlmustrd said:


> Well, I'm up to unlucky number 13... so I could use a couple more people to exchange with. You know, for luck and all...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am feeling unlove too!



LadySherry said:


> Ok does no one love me. No cards in mailbox and no reaper box yet. I feel so unloved.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I say bring it on. But thats just me.




AsH-1031 said:


> I'm in too. Since I'm new to this I'll start out committing to send out 25 cards out anywhere. Just PM if you're interested. Just a quick question.... are postcards allowed and if so how does everyone feel about maybe getting a Halloween postcard?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Sweetie, I aint that talent and we love store brought cards as well!



witchy46 said:


> I'm not that talented!! I love to see everyones art work tho.........


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Amen to that!



AsH-1031 said:


> I agree Lisa. They don't have to be handmade. Any Halloween greeting from other Halloween fanatics is great to me.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I want a cookie!




LadySherry said:


> Let's go I am ready. Then again I can ALWAYS shop for Halloween just say the word. and while we are out shopping I can hold the package of oreos for us we can eat and shop. LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am not that of hurry to try it, but i think i will soon, just so i know what it taste like. I prefer the orange ones!!



Halloween Princess said:


> The candy corn Oreos were not impressive.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I had to try the cookies, but they were sickeningly sweet. And I LOVE sweet so that says a lot. I won't be buying a second pack.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, i don't like sickenly sweet either, but i still would like to try one. no whining, you can come shopping too.


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I just sent PMs to a majority of the people I exchanged cards with last year.

PM me if you would like to exchange cards - I am going to start making them this weekend!! =)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

now that i got my reaper gift sent, i can go back to doing cards. i only bought so many cards, now i am homemaking them. everyone will pretty much be different. still no cards or reaper gift here. sad


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im going to be looking for cards or card making supplies monday when i go shopping, if i have any luck ill start sending some out to all my exchangees.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you for the card Hallo. It was greatly appreciated. You are such a thoughtful friend!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Bought all my cards yesterday!! So I will be mailing them soon!!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Most of mine will go out on the 27th, I look forward to getting cards too since they make such nice decor !


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I have been working on three "creepy" cards this weekend... YEP I love to make my Halloween treats by hand!! If anyone would like to exchange with me, shoot me a PM with your addy please! I will be mailing by Wednesday..


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I met my limit, will be sending my homemade cards out by Oct 1st.........Can't wait to start receiving!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Someone loves me!!!!!!!! Thank you JW I got your card today and it is beautiful. Jumping up and down. Someone loves me!!!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Was going to send mine but I got a couple more requests...all of mine are complete and not one the same as the others! So proud of myself! Will be sending them out on Monday!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I had to clean out my mailbox so if you pmd and it bounced back. PM me again.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK I've got one more card sitting here waiting for someone to claim it! LOLzz..


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i cant wait to start getting some of the cards you all are making. hopefully im able to find some supplies to make my own but given my only nearby option is walmart... im not betting on it. but i will be adding personal touches to any storebought cards.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

LadySherry said:


> Someone loves me!!!!!!!! Thank you JW I got your card today and it is beautiful. Jumping up and down. Someone loves me!!!!!


Yep, someone does. You are welcome and I am happy I could make your day a little more joyful. And thank you for the compliment on the card.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Have been doing this for a few years but if anyone wants to exchange cards let me know. 
USA mainly please, it's really a hassle for my busy schedule to go out of the country. Sorry.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK, my cards are all spoken for! Cannot wait to send and receive!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Finished the last card just a few minutes ago. My cards will be going out tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have room for a few more cards to send out if anyone would like one sent to them.

-AsH


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

So far I have received a card from Lady Sherry and Hallorenescene.....I LOVE them!! So fun getting the mail and opening Halloween cards! Thank You 

Mine should be going out by this weekend. Just bought all my stamps today!!! Yahoooooooooo!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I sent out about 25 cards so far, and best I can tell Lady Sherry is the only one to have received one. The post office must have put every one else's card on a three legged camel going to Siam, via New Zealand.

I still have to finish about 20 more, but probably won't get to work on them again until next Monday or Tuesday.

Hallorenescene, thank you for the cute card with the ghostie on it.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

had to end up buying cards as hobby lobby is a freakin rip off, and who the hell wants to receive a card with a price tag on the inside of it? so yea. bought some cute ones and some stickers to make them pretty. will get some stamps and start sending them out this week.

also, thank you hostesswiththemostess, i just went and checked the mail and saw i had a card. i love it! its already on my mantle.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the halloween lady, halloweencreature, and just whisper, glad to hear some of my cards are arriving. i have a few more to make, worked on one last night, just need to make an envelope. you're welcome guys. i hope people post pictures

sooooo, i have been reaped. no wait, wrong thread and i haven't been reaped [still waiting], i've been carded. oh no wait, it's been awhile since i got carded. okay, i got my first CARD. yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from hostesswiththemostess. it is so cute, i have got to post a picture. here you go guys


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

So...I didn't mail out a batch of cards like I had planned. Baby girl was sick. Guess this weeks batch will just be a bit bigger. Anticipation getting anyone else? Lol. My mailbox is waiting as well.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

My cards are all tucked safely into envelopes and await my trip to the PO for stamps. I do apologize to my recipients for their appearance though. It appears I still had a mess leftover from my latest victim, err, guest.. I do hope you like the color red!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Mine are finished and waiting to be mailed out a tad closer to Oct. I still have room if anybody still wants to exchange.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Oooh!! Just got a wonderful card from hallorenescene!! Thanks so much!! I love Killer Pumpkins!! And your poem is perfect!! My first card and so great it was from you hallo!! BOO!
Now.... TO all my cardies --Mine go out first week of October!*


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

JW- Love the card! So creative and I'm even a little green-eyed that I haven't thought of something like this. My son is reading it now. Thank you!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just sent my cards out. It was a family effort. Had fun filling them out as a team.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Hostesswiththemostess I got my card the other day, and it's in the kitchen next to Hallowrenscene's. When I get all my cards, I'm going to take a group photo & post it.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Printed all my addresses today. Gunna send out on 1st


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got cards from Hostess with the Mostess - very cool, I love the raven. 

And JustWhisper - WOW! The spell book is amazing! 

Thank you both bunches! 

**shuffles off to gather together card makin' stuff**


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady arsenic, looking forward to your photo
susieboo, glad you liked my card and you're welcome


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I have met and exceeded my limit! I am having a lot of fun creating cards and will mail out closer to the 1st of October  On Monday we received 2 cards and am so impressed  They are proudly displayed in our kitchen where everyone can see them! 

JustWhsiper- Wow!! I love the spell book, me and my husband are so impressed with all the work you put into it, it's simply beautiful, thank you!

Samhainschimera- We also received your card and it is adorable, I love the little ghost  thank you!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

EEEK! I got my first card today!! Thank you pumpkinking30 (and missus) I absolutely adore the vintage art on the card. It is proudly displayed on the mantle and will be pointed out to all who enter.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ill be signing cards tonight, then addressing the envelopes. will get them to the post office tomorrow to mail out.


----------



## night willow (Aug 29, 2012)

Yup, I must say, mine is coming via camel lol...I am sure once they come they will be beautiful!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I got your card today too, JW. It's amazing! You put so much work into it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm still slaving away at making some of mine.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> JW- Love the card! So creative and I'm even a little green-eyed that I haven't thought of something like this. My son is reading it now. Thank you!





lisa48317 said:


> I got cards from Hostess with the Mostess - very cool, I love the raven.
> 
> And JustWhisper - WOW! The spell book is amazing!
> 
> ...





MissMandy said:


> I got your card today too, JW. It's amazing! You put so much work into it!


I am so glad my cards are finally showing up, and even more excited that you like them. They seemed like a simple concept in my mind. But everything is simple in my mind. Haha. So it ended up taking me about 2 hours to make each card. The second set I am working on now are not as cool, but I did not have time to make 25 more of those spell books. But rest assured they are being made with love just like the others.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Just a reminder in case anyone was interested...TODAY is the last day to sign up for the secret reaper round two. If you want to play send me a PM.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

So...I had a problem with my envelopes so my cards will be sent tomorrow. Lol I bought my envelopes just a tad too small hahaha whoops! Live and learn! On the plus side, thanks to this forum and me trying my hand at making cards, I've foud out I love it! On my instagram I'm doig a Halloween card give away! I'm giving five Halloween card and envelopes to a random person that "likes" my pic  I'm excited to share the Halloween love!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got my card from pumpkinking30 today, love the vintageness and the little poem on the inside. made me feel all warm and fuzzy. 

im a slacker and was really tired last night so i didnt get to sign and address cards. will do it tonight, since i have the house to myself.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a great card from Pumpkinking30,, it is my favorite vintage witch! 
also a fantastic spellbook card from Just Whisper,, too creative! 
and a card form moonbaby345, with a beautiful black cat on it! 

I got started on mine while camping, sat on the picnic table out side and made them,, only a start though, will keep working~


----------



## hauntedmom (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm probably way too late to get in on this this year, but if anybody still wants to exchange cards, please send me a PM and I will be glad to exchange with you. I can ship anywhere in the US or Canada.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ok change of plans, sorry everyone. im going to be signing cards MONDAY and sending them out tuesday, my husband has much better handwriting than i do and as he works nights thursday friday saturday and sunday, and hes asleep most of the daytime when hes home... monday night we'll do cards after we spend all day decorating. i promise, next week i will send them out. i feel horrible that i keep putting it off but my handwriting is terrible. plus next week will actually be fall, and its just so much better to receive something in its proper season.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Just got the pictures printed. Not to happy wth the outcome but since I ordered 100 of them I'll use em anyway. Sending soon.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I received two cards!!!! Love them BOTH!!!! Thank you so much!!!!

Hostesswiththemostess, Thank you! I love the crow and its purple eye!!!! The way you made the wing moveable is really awesome! 









Just Whisper I love your card!!! The Spell book is amazing! So much detail! I loved reading all the spells!!!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a question.....I get so excited when I receive cards that I want to post pictures, Is it ok to post pictures of the cards we receive???

Please let me know, thanks!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Pumpkinking30- I received your card today. I love it... I collect the vintage Halloween prints like that and I have several small plaques about that size... so, it'll fit in prefectly with them... Thanks! All mine will be sent towards the end of the month... I promise I didn't forget about any of you


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Spookybella977 said:


> I have a question.....I get so excited when I receive cards that I want to post pictures, Is it ok to post pictures of the cards we receive???
> 
> Please let me know, thanks!!!


Very cool cards Spookybella!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow jw, that looks like a cool card.
haunted mom, pm me if you want to exchange, i never have to many.
i got 2 cards today. a beautiful vintage one from pumpkinking30, and a humorous one from no whining and silver lady


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow jw, that looks like a cool card.
haunted mom, pm me if you want to exchange, i never have to many.
i got 2 cards today. a beautiful vintage one from pumpkinking30, and a humorous one from no whining and silver lady
thanks everyone, awesome cards


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I can still exchange cards with more people . . . PM me if you want to exchange!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*I haven't started mine yet, so PM me if you want to exchange! I'll send anywhere.*


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I received my first card yesterday!! Thank you NOWHINING!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

received 2 more cards today, from chocolatechip and nowhining and silverlady, they're sitting proudly on my mantle with the others.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Still have lots of room for more card exchanges, I'm making hand made cards this year so they will all be unique  Just give me a PM!


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

Got 26 Halloween cards written in and addressed...now I just need to get some stamps so I can send them out! (had 33 last year, and will accept more this year if anyone else wants to exchange cards with me!)  I love the Halloween card exchange!!! Also, got my first Halloween card in the mail today...from chocolatechip1979!!! I love it!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, got 3 fantastic cards,
, one from chocolatechip1979,, love it,,and love the poem inside,, will have to , umm borrow it some time! 

a sparkly pumpkin card from nowhining and silver lady,, 

and a adorable card from seelie8504 (hope you had a punch,, other wise don't know how you cut the letters  )

thank you one and all, I love them! 


haven't had time to work on mine again,


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Received another great card today from Chocolatechip!! LOVE the cat stickers!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Received my card from chocalatechip. I proudly display on my bookcase. Thank you.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like the cards are a flowing. i'm going to watch the dark crystal with my daughter and grandkids pretty soon. am gonna work on my cards then. i have something like 11 more to do. this is so fun


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

bethene said:


> I got a great card from Pumpkinking30,, it is my favorite vintage witch!
> also a fantastic spellbook card from Just Whisper,, too creative!
> and a card form moonbaby345, with a beautiful black cat on it!
> 
> I got started on mine while camping, sat on the picnic table out side and made them,, only a start though, will keep working~





Spookybella977 said:


> I received two cards!!!! Love them BOTH!!!! Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> Hostesswiththemostess, Thank you! I love the crow and its purple eye!!!! The way you made the wing moveable is really awesome!
> 
> ...


I am glad you enjoyed the spell book. 



Spookybella977 said:


> I have a question.....I get so excited when I receive cards that I want to post pictures, Is it ok to post pictures of the cards we receive???
> 
> Please let me know, thanks!!!


It is most indeed acceptable to post pics of your cards, and we love to see them all.

I am wondering if a lot of mine got held up somewhere. I mailed about 20 or 25 almost 2 weeks ago and apparently they are still just arriving at their destinations. I hope I put enough postage on them. Although, if I did not, I assume I would have gotten them back by now. Hopefully this coming week I will be able to complete the rest of my cards and have them on their way.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jw, sometimes the cards come back, sometimes they make it to the destination, and they have to pay the difference. i sent a few out before i remembered there were overseass ones, they didn't come back, sorry guys. but i've caught i hope all the rest. if you got one from me i will gladly reimburse you, it really was a mistaken glitch.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got a card yesterday from ChocolateChip! I love it


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

My cards all went out Saturday even though I wanted to get them out earlier. Boo, but fear not, they are on the way now!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Okay I've gotten a few more messages about cards, I will be working on them still. I have still LOTS of room left..I bought about 50 card paper to decorate on. I have barely 10 right now. I would still love to exchange cards with other people.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I received 2 cards today. I had so much fun opening and reading them.

Seelie, I think your postcards turned out great. I love the pumpkins and the wizard hats, well everything. Very creative. Thanks.

Jenscats5, I love the funny pumpkins on the card you gave me. And what a beautiful card it is. Thank you so much. I also loved all the stickers you added.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I received 2 cards today. I had so much fun opening and reading them.
> 
> Seelie, I think your postcards turned out great. I love the pumpkins and the wizard hats, well everything. Very creative. Thanks.
> 
> Jenscats5, I love the funny pumpkins on the card you gave me. And what a beautiful card it is. Thank you so much. I also loved all the stickers you added.


You're very welcome!! So glad you like it!!! 



And I received a GREAT card today from byondbzr - LOVE the puffy vampire bats!! BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I card your card today too, jencat! I also got a card from, NOWHINING & Silverlady. Thankies! I love em both


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> I card your card today too, jencat! I also got a card from, NOWHINING & Silverlady. Thankies! I love em both


Whoo Hoo! They traveled fast!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, no more cards today, maybe tomorrow. i've sent out quite a few, have only had a few thank yous. they should be coming guys. i have like 8 more maybe to make. it's been fun


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Got my card on Saturday from Chocolatechip1979, I love it thank you!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Hallorenescene, Thank you sooooo much for my surprise Halloween Card it is very cute, It was a surprise because we didn't exchange information. What's even better your's is the first one I have received this year. I hand made mine this year, have a few more to do they are very time consuming but I have enjoyed doing them. I am mailing your card today Hallorenescene hope you like it.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got an awesome card from byondbzr today.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I received a card from NOWHINING & SilverLady. Very cute! Thanks!


----------



## night willow (Aug 29, 2012)

I got a card from NOWHINING and Silver Lady , love the owl ! Thank you


----------



## night willow (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you Moonbaby345 for the great card! Loved it


----------



## night willow (Aug 29, 2012)

Got another card from Pumpkin King 30, love the vintage look of the card, great choice! Thank you...


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh Goody!! I'm so happy that you are all happy with the cards I sent out and you are all very welcome.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have only heard from 7 of 24 people to whom I sent cards. I know a lot of them haven't been on here since signing up. But I am concerned.

NOWHINING...just checking, have you gotten a card from me? What about you spooyone? Did you receive yours?

Well, I guess I may as well go work on some more tonight.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, i was your first. yeah...glad you liked it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

worked on mine again tonight,, got one from Jencats5,, very cute pumpkin totum on the front! than you Jen!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I haven't received any yet and I'm waiting for my envelopes...hubs forgot them at work


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got Hallorenescene's last night - love the hand-drawn Frankie! Thanks!

Woohoo! Found some stamps & ink that I'd forgotten about while cleaning. I'll be doing mine this weekend! 
I may have even found some confetti.........


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

glad you liked it lisa.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

YAY glad you ladies like them! I had messy fun with my cards, hee hee...


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> I have only heard from 7 of 24 people to whom I sent cards. I know a lot of them haven't been on here since signing up. But I am concerned.
> 
> NOWHINING...just checking, have you gotten a card from me? What about you spooyone? Did you receive yours?
> 
> Well, I guess I may as well go work on some more tonight.


Hey Whisper have you sent mine yet, no hurry just wondering if I was one of the 24?


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

bethene said:


> worked on mine again tonight,, got one from Jencats5,, very cute pumpkin totum on the front! than you Jen!


Your're very welcome!!!

Need to get more cards myself to send out Round 2!!! JW I haven't received one from you yet either....will check when I get home from work....


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I dropped off all my cards at the post office today. I was trying to wait until October, but gave in. 

I haven't been home in 2 weeks. I'm hoping to have an envelope or two in my mailbox when I finally get home this weekend.  So if I haven't acknowledged receiving any yet... that's why!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

JW - no card from you yet!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I came home tonight to the most wonderful card from bluize! It is absolutely gorgeous and filled with so much incredible detail! I will absolutely be posting pictures! Bluize, I can't thank you enough! That's my second card received this year and I have started work on mine! Hopefully they'll be out by the beginning of October! I absolutely love this card exchange!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Arlita said:


> Hey Whisper have you sent mine yet, no hurry just wondering if I was one of the 24?


Arlita, you never responded to my card request so I do not have your address. You better send me a PM so I can send you one. I saved your space on my list since I was maxed out.

Jen, your card was in the first batch I mailed out. My first cards went out around the 12th, and the next batch around the 17th. If anyone has received them they must have had sufficient postage. So how does the post office manage to lose 17 cards mailed on 2 separate occasions? I put return address stickers on them also. So they should have either gone to you guys or back to me by now. I am going to be so sad if they got lost, as I put so many hours into them.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Eeek... I haven't received one either.... am I on that batch JW?

Just a note: my cards are going out on Friday.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got 2 more cards done to mail out tomorrow. i just have around 6 more or so to make and send.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> Arlita, you never responded to my card request so I do not have your address. You better send me a PM so I can send you one. I saved your space on my list since I was maxed out.
> 
> Jen, your card was in the first batch I mailed out. My first cards went out around the 12th, and the next batch around the 17th. If anyone has received them they must have had sufficient postage. So how does the post office manage to lose 17 cards mailed on 2 separate occasions? I put return address stickers on them also. So they should have either gone to you guys or back to me by now. I am going to be so sad if they got lost, as I put so many hours into them.


Dang!! I hope they show up, that would be a shame if they didn't with the work you put into them!!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to Chocolate Chip. I got your card yesterday as I was heading out to work. I waited until I got there to open it and then of course I had to show it off to my co-workers. At first were like "why are you getting Halloween cards already and from someone you don't know?". After explaining to them a couple of my "cooler" co-workers loved the idea. I have even explained to a couple of them who love Halloween too about my Secret Reaper stuff as well.  Anyhow just wanted to let you know that your card was seen by several and it definitely made my day at work better.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I still have some cards that aren't spoken for if anyone would like to get one. I am willing to send you a card without doing an exchange so that even those who are maxed out on their amount can still get one from me. Also if you're overseas that's fine too. I don't mind mailing out international cards. Just let PM me if you'd like one.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I've still just received the one card. I haven't mailed yet but the pile of done cards is ever increasing.  running out of time so the later ones, while still made with love, have a bit less time spent on them.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*WHAT CAN I SAY BUT BOO!! and heartfelt thanks to Nowhining and **Silver Lady** for the truly special card -- and YES GLITTER IS EVERYWHERE NOW!! LOL (You were once influenced by Spooky Mama no doubt!!) If you look on my profile page and my latest album of pics for Secret Reaper, you can see your lovely card on the top shelf of my buffet -- right next to my wonderful and very first 2012 card from hallorenescene. **

What you may not know is that this year these cards are ESPECIALLY important to me...** Thanks so very much!! You two really made my day with such a beautiful card. I can appreciate all the hard work you put into making it too. *


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Bluize. I received your card today. It was a fun card and beautifully crafted. It will sit proudly on my bookcase. Thank you very much!!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Mine go out tomorrow


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Working on making them this weekend will have then sent out by monday the 1st


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

You're very welcome, Lady Sherry. You set the bar high when you made cards that double as props!  Your card will have a home among our indoor decorations for years to come!


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

bellelostdrake said:


> I came home tonight to the most wonderful card from bluize! It is absolutely gorgeous and filled with so much incredible detail! I will absolutely be posting pictures! Bluize, I can't thank you enough! That's my second card received this year and I have started work on mine! Hopefully they'll be out by the beginning of October! I absolutely love this card exchange!


Thanks for the kind words - so glad you like it!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> Eeek... I haven't received one either.... am I on that batch JW?
> 
> Just a note: my cards are going out on Friday.



Yes Red. Your card was in that group. I am so worried about them. I just do not have time or money to make any of them over again. If they don't show up I will send everyone a digital version so you can see what it looked like, at least.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

First of all I'd like to say that I LOVE THE CARDS I have received so far!!! I have received from: Samhainschimera, Lady Sherry, Nowhinning & Silver Woman, Just Whisper, Jenscats5, Seelie8504, Hallorenescene, and Pumpkinking30 Thank you all so much for making my day brighter 



As an FYI, my first batch I sent out last weekend, were all returned because they wanted another $1.50 on top of the .44 cent stamp! YIKES! So unfortunately the cute little skeletons I put inside each card had to be removed  So, if some of you get cards that were opened then resealed with tape that was me haha. I can't believe the USPS was going to rate each envelope as a "parcel"????


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

halloweencreature said:


> First of all I'd like to say that I LOVE THE CARDS I have received so far!!! I have received from: Samhainschimera, Lady Sherry, Nowhinning & Silver Woman, Just Whisper, Jenscats5, Seelie8504, Hallorenescene, and Pumpkinking30 Thank you all so much for making my day brighter
> 
> 
> 
> As an FYI, my first batch I sent out last weekend, were all returned because they wanted another $1.50 on top of the .44 cent stamp! YIKES! So unfortunately the cute little skeletons I put inside each card had to be removed  So, if some of you get cards that were opened then resealed with tape that was me haha. I can't believe the USPS was going to rate each envelope as a "parcel"????


Glad you liked the card!! As for yours - unbelievable!!! But, whatever it takes!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I changed my mind.... the cards went out today, except for one, but that has to wait until Saturday. 

JW---- darn owls.... they get lost so easily.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i sent out 2 more today. and i received one today. it's from arlita, very pretty. i love the witches hat inside. thank you very much. i loved the stickers on the envelope. i tried to peel them off, but no luck. i'd take a picture, but i can't find my camera.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

bluize said:


> You're very welcome, Lady Sherry. You set the bar high when you made cards that double as props! Your card will have a home among our indoor decorations for years to come!


Thank you for the nice words. I do intend to do this again next year but not sure what I will come up with. Hopefully another card/prop.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, TheRedHallows,, that was funny (the darned owls - they get lost so easiely) !!! actually made me laugh out loud,, must be needing a Potter fix! 

worked on mine again last night. slow going,, who know when they will go out!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got a very beautiful card from nightwillow today. thanks everyone for all the cards so far. im loving them. 

i still havent put mine in the mail, but we got paid today so ill do it monday. they arent anything fancy... but they were bought with love


----------



## malice_in_unwonderland (Jul 23, 2012)

i will be sending out my cards tomorrow. thank you to the ones i already got.


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

I sent out most of my cards earlier this week and will send the rest tomorrow. I ran out of stamps and will pick up more while running errands later.

Thank you hollorenescene- I love killer pumpkins work!
Thank you hostesswiththemostest- Loved your crow card!
Thank you chocolatechip1979- Very cute! I love your monster cookie!!

So sorry I'm late with the thank you's! The last few weeks have been crazy busy. On top of everything going on I was sick with a nasty cold then a bad sinus infection. Your cards were the perfect pick me up!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady and I wanted to thanks J.W., Hallorenescense, pumkinking 30, Moonbaby 345, Chocolatechip 1979, Jenscats 5, Mit240z and Krnlmustrd. We love them and we think you guys are super cool!!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> Silver Lady and I wanted to thanks J.W., Hallorenescense, pumkinking 30, Moonbaby 345, Chocolatechip 1979, Jenscats 5, Mit240z and Krnlmustrd. We love them and we think you guys are super cool!!!


Yayyy!! So glad you like the card......LOVE the pics!!


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

I got a card from Nowhining and Silverlady today. Thank you!! Love the happy glittery pumpkins!! So happy to see you got my card too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

YAY! I got 2 cards today,, 

a adorable one from night willow with ghosty's on it'

and a very cool haunted house on from Mit240z,,

thank you both,, I loved them!! 


I so enjoy getting cards in the mail! makes my day!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

halloweencreature said:


> First of all I'd like to say that I LOVE THE CARDS I have received so far!!! I have received from: Samhainschimera, Lady Sherry, Nowhinning & Silver Woman, Just Whisper, Jenscats5, Seelie8504, Hallorenescene, and Pumpkinking30 Thank you all so much for making my day brighter


Do you remember how long ago you got my card? Maybe there is hope that they are only delayed and not lost. I am glad you received mine, and hope you liked it.

Today I received a card from NOWHINING/SilverLady. I just love the little beads with bats and cats sewn on. What a nice touch. The skull with the big pink bow is adorable. Thank you so much. It is perfect.

I also got a card from Mit240z. You really did a great job making this card. The haunted house is so creepy and I love all the stamping you did. So cute. Thank you.

My mailbox was additionally blessed with an offering from Haunted Diva who sent me a beautifully done card with spiders and a skellie. Love the gold and silver trim. What a nice surprise.

I got a card from pumpkinking30 (Thank you James and Kimberly). 3 sweet little jack o 'lanterns sharing a nice halloween poem. I love it and thank you for sharing with me.

And last but certainly not least I received a Halloween/Thank you card from Obcessedwithit that is so cute. I love the verse in it "I just couldn't rest in peace without wishing you a happy halloween." Thank you so much for everything.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

hello everyone. I am officially closign the vault. No more requests for card exchange. I am stoppign at 48 total! 
To date I have received from: Chocolatechip1979, justwhisper, ladysherry, mit240z, nowhining, samhainschimera, and seelie8504. SO far I returned cards to these people and plan to send to everyone else this week! 

Special thanks to Lady Sherry who sent the most creative hand made card I have seen!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i sent out another card yesterday. and i got a card yesterday. thanks mit240z. another nice card. i want to take pics of all my cards, but can't find my camera. thanks everyone who have posted pics. i love seeing them


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

NOWHINING, for some reason I missed your post the other day. So now I see that my cards are starting to trickle in and feel very relieved that they are not lost. I especially love that spider chandelier and the photo of the group of witches. You have a nice group of cards NOWHINING.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

My goal is to finish my cards this weekend and to have them mailed out this next week. Hope everyone will get theirs like they are supposed to since I've seen some discussions on possible lost cards.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im going to go ahead and sign my cards myself, since obviously my husband is a lazy bum and hasnt done it for me.. so excuse my chicken scratch to those that are receiving cards from me. i dont write a whole lot since the invention of the internet but ill do my best lol.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm sorry I haven't been on much to thank everyone. I have received some great cards. Can't order mine until I get photos back from my photo shoot last Saturday. But I'm sure I'll have them out in time to arrive before Halloween.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

finally got off my butt and did the cards, they're all signed and sealed and ready to be mailed off... so monday sometime ill take em by the PO and get em shipped out.. this ladys card shop is officially CLOSED for the season!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I can send a few more cards. Please PM me if you're interested in exchanging.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

If any later comers join, I have to order 100 cards so I have room for more.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I finally finished the rest of mine today, so they should go out on Monday.

I don't think my cards actually got lost at all. I think some of them got delayed, but mostly I think people just aren't coming on and saying they received cards.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got 3 cards yesterday,,
a great candleabra one from Krnmustard, with a fuzzy spider,

a great one with a springy bat and spiderweb from Hallorenescene.

and a cool skelly one from Haunted Diva

thank you all,, !!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm glad that everyone liked their cards. I apologize for not having already responded to your comments on the cards individually. I've had a couple of emergency situations lately that have taken most of my free time. Hopefully things will be worked out soon, and I can get back to the forum more often. I miss all the fun.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

A big THANK YOU to those I have received cards from so far, Lady Sherry, Just Whisper, Chocolate Chip, Samhainschimera and Hallorenescence ( I think its you, I lost the outside envelope and the inside isn't signed. So I compared writing to last years cards, lol. )
I've sent about half of mine, will send the rest this week


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I'm glad that everyone liked their cards. I apologize for not having already responded to your comments on the cards individually. I've had a couple of emergency situations lately that have taken most of my free time. Hopefully things will be worked out soon, and I can get back to the forum more often. I miss all the fun.


But you also have cards going out and being received so we know you are still participating. That is cool. I hope everything works out for you.

Lady Sherry did a great job on your card Haunted Diva. Love it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, i'm seeing some cool cards. haunted diva, i did put my name on just some of the envelopes. guess i better make a note to myself to put my name always on the card too.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Jenscats5 I forgot to pop in and thank you for the card! I love it, it's my first of the season!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm feeling inspired and crafty today, perhaps I'll go try and make a few more cards...


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I've got some cards that need new homes, PM me if ya want one!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I should be mailing my cards this weekend


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I got a great card from No Whining this weekend. I need to get my cards finished up and out the door!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I got an adorable card from Nowhining a few days ago, thank you its adorable! I got a bunch of cards made this weekend still need to make about 20 more lol but I'll be sending them as I make them


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

byondbzr said:


> Jenscats5 I forgot to pop in and thank you for the card! I love it, it's my first of the season!


Yayyy!! So glad you like it!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Today I got 2 cards. Yay!!!
I received a beautiful card with a picture of what I think is the pumpkin king surrounded by his followers in a forest clearing with pumpkins and wheat bundles. Very eerie, but still beautifully done. This was from The Red Hallows. Thank you so much.

And on the lighter side I got a funny card from Halloweencreature featuring 4 characters: A vampire, frankenstein's monster, a mummy and a werewolf all wearing mullets (not the fish). Thank you HC. It sure got a giggle out of me. 

I love all my cards. Thank you to everyone who has shared with me. My last bunch went out in today's mail. So if my mail continues as in the past you should all have them by New Year's eve.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

sent 30 cards out today... so everyone should have their cards from me by the end of the week.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got cards today from Halloween creature and Haunted Diva! Thank you, ladies I love them!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got a card today from the red hallows. thanks, very pretty in a eerie sort of way. and i found my camera so here's a picture

on a second note, it says ... please charge battery. horse feathers


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I had planned on posting I had room long before this but time got eaten up with life.... not necessarily in a good way but an expected one. Just got back from a very long road trip to take mom's ashes to Chicago to be laid next to Dad. Not sure how much Halloween I'll be able to pull of at this point but I can do up a few more cards. So if there are any late comers out there I have room to add more to my list


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

All my cards are stamped, addressed, and will be going out first thing tomorrow!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

stinkerbell, sorry to hear about your mom. i hope you still have the best halloween you can. blessings

here is a picture of my cards. they are all so different and lovely


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got cards from the Red Hallows & HalloweenCreature yesterday - thank you! Love opening the mailbox and seeing an orange envelope! I don't know if I mentioned before that I got one from NOWHINING / SilverLady. But I did & Thank you!

OK, I plan to work on mine tonight so I can get them mialed out soon. As incentive to get busy, I'm sending my brother's birthday card out at the same time - don't want his card to be any later than it is!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Haunted Diva and halloweencreature received your cards. They are proudly displayed. Love them.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just sent out 23 cards this morning. I am looking forward to reciving cards back in return, I can't wait!!!! Oh and thank you so much for the 3 cards that I have gotten so far.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

I just got back from a trip to Mexico and got home to a stack of cards!!! So happy and excited thanks to all who have send me one already! My cards will go out this Friday so expect them shortly guys!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady and I got this in the mail today! THANKS HALLOWEEN CREATURE!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks! We really enjoyed them all! I do not have internet at home so there's always having to plan to go to the library to post comments or pictures.



JustWhisper said:


> NOWHINING, for some reason I missed your post the other day. So now I see that my cards are starting to trickle in and feel very relieved that they are not lost. I especially love that spider chandelier and the photo of the group of witches. You have a nice group of cards NOWHINING.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I am gonna ask Lady Sherry's addy!! those cards she got going are just great!!!  (HINT HINT!!!!)


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Addressing cards today....mailing tomorrow. It's not to late to sign up. I got carried away making cards. Thank you to those who have sent cards already. I have received some very creative cards.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Many thanks to the following "Card Exchangers" for their thoughtful and unique cards:

Halloweencreature
Chocolatechip
Hostesswiththemostess
Just Whisper
Hallorenescene

I love each and every one and appreciate your time and effort. Mine went out October 1 so you should be receiving them soon.

Enjoy the Scare!

~Madam


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

In the last few days I received a lovely postcard from seelie8504 - I love the shaker elements on the card. 
I also have a beautifully stamped card from Mit240z who did an awesome job stamping the image and the background. Stamping a scene that looks that good is a lot harder than it looks!

I'll be posting pictures soon!

The rest of mine went out yesterday so they should be arriving any day now.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My treats for today are:

A beautiful reproduction of a painting by Lewis Lehrman sent to me by Montco Haunt. I simply love the spooky old house in the painting. You can feel the children's fascination and awe of this house. Thank you so much. I also appreciate the very nice comments you made about the card I sent you.

From Dark Pumpkin I received an adorable Jack O'Lantern filled with scrumptious looking candies that I wish I could eat for real. LOL. Thanks Ashley.

I really enjoyed both cards and as always I was very excited to have real mail in my box.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Big thank-yous for the great cards to:

Hostesswiththemostess 
Mit240z 
Krnmustrd
Nowhining & Silverlady
Seelie8504


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got all my original requests fulfilled, now i have a few newbie requests to fill. what to make, what to make. i'll start tomorrow.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

OK, that does it! Everyone getting Halloween cards...I'm already IN for next year. Assuming I'm still alive December 22 of course


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I mailed out my cards yesterday so hopefully they get to everyone.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I received a card from Montco Haunt yesterday. I thought the house in the painting had a spooky feel to it. I love it. Thank you for the personal note inside. Glad you like the card I sent.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> I think I am gonna ask Lady Sherry's addy!! those cards she got going are just great!!!  (HINT HINT!!!!)


Ya'll are too funny. I will see what I can do for you.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got all my envelopes addressed, some gluing & stamping done - then had to leave them overnight to dry. Good news - no cats "helped" with the project!! Hoping I can get them signed & stuffed tonight, but I have a meeting so it'll be late when I get home -


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

This week I received cards from Darkpumpkin & MontcoHaunt. Thanks so much!

I have been swamped with school work and haven't had a chance to address my cards yet. Will be addressing tonight and shipping Friday or Saturday!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got a card from Red Hollows! Love the picture. Thank you for sending me one. 

Also wanted to say that I tried doing something spooky with the writing on my cards so please forgive me if they aren't as legible as they normally would have been. Not sure if it worked out very well, but a couple of friends who I showed them too said they like it. Anyway, as I said the cards were sent out yesterday except for one who just messaged me about exchanging cards. That one will go out today.

I look forward to getting more cards this month. Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got an awesome card from lady sherry today!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

OMG I got the most beautiful card that was sooo much fun to open and I spent like five minutes taking it apart and putting it back together and reading it and taking it apart and so on. bluize, I can't even imagine how many hours/days/weeks you spent making these cards. It is just so amazing.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

The left side and the right side had little pockets with the smaller cards inside. It is just so adorable.

So in the left pocket was the cute scene with the cat and bat, and when you open it, it says Happy Haunting. Then in the right pocket is the card that says Beware, with the spider on the opposite side. The detail on this card is just amazing.

Oh, I forgot to say THANK YOU!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I also got a card from, bluize today. What a beautiful card! These must have cost you a pretty penny! The card you got, JW is so intricate and pretty! I also got a card from, Araniella. What an adorable card! That must have taken a bit of time cutting all those strips of paper!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

*THank YOu thank you!!!!*

GOt 2 cards today one from ARaniella one from bluize. I would like to send a speical thanks to bluize, she inculde a awesome little halloween themed birthday card in mine. I loved both cards so much.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Cards are ready to go! But now I need stamps, darn it. So to the post office I go tomorrow!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I finally got all my cards in the mail today! Thank you Silver Lady & No whining, Your card made me laugh out loud! I also got cards so far from Pumpkinking 30,Araniella(what an original idea!) Darkpumpkin, Hostesswiththemostess(also original!) & Hallorenescene. I'm really enjoying this!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i didn't get any new cards yesterday, but i did get my card sent off to mariposa. be watching, it's making it's way to you now. last night i got my card to ash made. it goes in the mail today. then i need to check my pm box, i'm pretty sure i got at least another one to work on, maybe 2.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I mailed out 14 cards Tuesday afternoon I actually went into the post office to make sure I had enough postage because they were a little lumpy. The postman had a cardboard thing with a slot in the middle he said if they fit through the slot they are good, I am happy to say they fit.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Received a most lovely card from Bulize ... wow ... such attention to detail and creativity. Thank you for the time and efforts you put into making these cards so special.

Happy October,

~Madam


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hauntedmom, i'll be working on yours tonight. it should go out tomorrow


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received 4 wonderful cards in the mail yesterday,,
a really booo-tiful one from bluize,,,, so intricate,, love it!! 

also a fabulous one from Madame,, I REALLY need to learn how to do that in a card,,, it is so cool! 
a great creepy one from "the Williams" need to look up the forum name,,, 

and last but certainly not least,, one from AndiKay and Mike,,very cool,, love the pumpkins,, ,and the inside sentiment / poem is so awesome~ 

thank you thank you all!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady and I would like to thanks Montco haunt and Araniella for the wonderful cards...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...lloween-cards-2012-picture133205-100-0555.jpg


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got a really nice card from just whisper today. 

still waiting to hear if anyone has received theirs from me yet, but i only sent them out monday so its still early.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I got 2 cards yesterday from Halloweencreature and Araniella, thank you! They are proudly being displayed in my kitchen  I'll have to post a pic of where all my cards are going


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have gotten some great cards already! Mailing mine out next week.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Mine should be arriving in your mail boxes any time !


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeh so far I have received 4 cards this week 3 today from left to right,
Just Whisper very cute teddy.
Araniella is that you peeking out of the card, your eyes are really bloodshot LOL, cute idea.
Seelie8504 your card really made me dizzy with all those squiggly lines, I thought the paper was moving.
Bluize you must have been doing this for awhile, you have a great technique I would like to know how you made the rosette in the middle of mine. 

Just Whisper, Araniella and Bluize you should be getting your cards soon I mailed them Tuesday afternoon, Seelie8404 I mailed your's today.
Thank you sooooo much I love them and so does my crew standing behind them.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got 4 wonderful cards today!! 

one from Simply Jenn,, with pumpkins on it,, so cute! 
and a mummy one from Araniella.. that is so cool! 
a great old west saloon one from Montco haunt, as well as a great home haunters poem that I am going to "borrow" ,
and a fabulous pumpkin one from Spookygrl1980,, 

I loved them all,, came home from a trip to Spirit store,,then came home to more halloween with the cards,,, yay~ thanks again!

I am very slowly making mine,, hope to get them done soon


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love this card exchange! Came home to three amazing cards today...each one is like a very much needed little hug on a day like today. Thank you to JustWhisper (cutie little witch), Bluize (classy, lovely) and Madam (love the pop-up inside)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I got your card today, Montco! It's boooootifull


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh the thrill of it all ... received a unique post card today from Malice in Wonderland and the cutest mummy card from Araniella with a hand written note ... so creative. Thank you both.

~Madam


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I hit the jackpot today.

*Araniella*, the mummy is just so adorable, and original. Thanks so much, I really love it.
*Mariposa*, I got your lovely card today with a very special little gift inside. So now I can enjoy a bit of fall early. Our leaves won't turn for a couple more months. Thank you very much.
*Madam*, What a fun card with the pop up inside of a ghost and big BOO! Very impressive. Thank you for sending it to me.
*AndiKay (and Mike)*, Another very creative card. I love the little sleeve that kept it closed and spooky little one-eyed guy on the top. Very cute card, indeed. Thank you.
*Maliceinwonderland*, received your card with the watch on it. While it is most intriguing I fear I must plead ignorance and ask you to explain it to me. And how do you stop a mad watch? LOL

I am glad you all enjoyed my cards. I am sorry not everyone got a handcrafted card from me. But I did not play favorites. I went down my list and when I ran out of cards I had to do store bought. There is nothing wrong with store bought cards, i just didn't want anyone to feel slighted.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Holy cow. I opened the mail box to 9 cards today!
A beautiful shimmer popup card from Madam.
A candy themed sparkly card from Andikay that made me want sweets 
A beautilful brightly colored card from Arlita, what a great idea to use that size paper. 
An orange & black card with a black cat (of course I'm attracted to the cat) from spookygirl11980
An eerie house painting card from Montco Haunt
One from Bluzie with subtle spiderwebs on the cover.
A great personalized post card from Malice in Wonderland. 
And mariposa0283 & pumpkinking30 have great minds because they both sent super jack-o-lantern cards.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I also have not had a chance to thank everyone for the other cards that have come in so far. I think I thanked Lady Sherry as hers was the first to arrive. Since then, I've also received great unique cards from hostess with the mostess, hallorenescence, krnlmustrd, the Baily family, moonbaby345, Nowhining & silverlady, seelie8504, chocolatechip1979, mit240z, jenscats5, Rebecca, The Red Hallowe, Halloweencreature, JW, Araniella, and Hauned Diva.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

so glad you got it and liked the leaf, i went out in the cold and had to pick a leaf that wasnt full of holes off my maple tree.. the leaves on it are absolutely beautiful and i knew you lived in florida and you probably dont get much of the fall colors.. so you're very welcome. 

and who doesnt love jack o lanterns? lol


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay All, 
Well I just got back from doctors office I need a operation on my back. Well, Well what good news. I have been waiting this appoointment out for three weeks. I thought making the card would help the time pass but it has not. I have half of what I need made. Since time is running out I will only be able to send out half of what I need on the hand made cards all other will get a store bought. Everyone will get a card that I have PM'ed. It's just that I have fallen behind on the home made ones. I still have not recouped from the hip surgery I had six month ago. my Halloween will be lean this year since I can not pick up much. I did get the Haklloween village up. If this is God idea of a joke. I am not laughing. D!!!, D!!!. That is the way it goes. I am too young to feel this D!!! Old.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I put all of my cards in the mail as I left for work this morning! 

I got 2 yesterday, but got busy and ~gasp~ forgot to open them (darn prop building & shuttling the girl to dance class)!! So I will open them as soon as I get home and express my joy to the appropriate peeps.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Skullie, I am so sorry to hear about your back, I have been there done that it is no fun.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Skullie, the last thing you need to worry over is cards. I can only imagine how disappointed you are in having to limit your activities and especially your Halloween display. I hope your surgery goes well and provides the relief you need. And I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Skullie said:


> Hay All,
> Well I just got back from doctors office I need a operation on my back. Well, Well what good news. I have been waiting this appoointment out for three weeks. I thought making the card would help the time pass but it has not. I have half of what I need made. Since time is running out I will only be able to send out half of what I need on the hand made cards all other will get a store bought. Everyone will get a card that I have PM'ed. It's just that I have fallen behind on the home made ones. I still have not recouped from the hip surgery I had six month ago. my Halloween will be lean this year since I can not pick up much. I did get the Haklloween village up. If this is God idea of a joke. I am not laughing. D!!!, D!!!. That is the way it goes. I am too young to feel this D!!! Old.



Take care of yourself, Skullie! Health is more important than holidays. I look forward to receiving your card whether it's handmade or not.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Was running a little behind but cards are made and in the mail to be delivered!!! Ps thanks to Chocolate chip and andyK for cards so far!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Well I am getting off from work early today 1:30 it is pretty gloomy weather here, I am going to go home put on a scary movie and see how many cards I can get done. I have 12 more to make want to have them in the mail on monday.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got a cute card from hallorenescene and postcard from ash-1031 today. loving all these cards but i am running out of room on my mantle lol. oh well, keep em comin!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Sick kids. Once again, delayed cards. You will get them my pretties. All in good time. Aaaall in good time. I guess this way the deliveries are spread out.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I got cards today from SpookyGirl1980, Haunted Mom and Mit240z. Such wonderful cards. I love them all!  Thankies!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Today I received a gorgeous card from Arlita. It has jewels all over it and a delicate looking fairy flying on the front. Thank you Arlita, I love it.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> Eeek... I haven't received one either.... am I on that batch JW?


I'm a complete loser!!! JW, yours was the first card I got.  And, I even said thank you and was all green-eyed because I wish I had thought of the idea. It wasn't displayed with my other cards because it went upstair so I could read the book. I suck, so no worries, your card got me to perfectly, and I still love it and it's where it should be.... with the others. 

On another note: I am going to thank everybody again just in case I'm turning Zombie and losing my brains:

JW- I'm a nerd, love, love your card
Hallorenescene- love the card and it's dark and creepy- in a really good kind of way. Thank you. 
Hostesswiththemostess- Have I mentioned that we love crows? Thank you!
Mit240z- I want to live in that haunted house. Very cool card. Thanks!
Araniella- Mummies are the best and so are Mommies! Very cool and I loved the way it turned out. Thank you!
SimplyJenn- Pumpkins are a staple of Halloween and it wouldn't be right without them. Thank you for the card!
Ash- Love vintage!!!! Did you notice the look the child is giving? It's sort of creepy... and awesome. Thank you.
Mariposa- I'm the ghost... I make all candy disappear! Thank you for the card!


I'm having a bad day all. I found a stack of cards that I still have to mail out. I apparently didn't have enough stamps. So, they are stamped and will be in the mail tomorrow. So, if you haven't received a card from me.... it's coming!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Poor Skullie! Please take care of yourself.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got two more great Halloween cards today which of course I took with me to work and showed off! Thank you so much AndiKay and Mariposa. 

I'll try to get some pictures of the cards when I get a chance.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

This week I got a very cool Vintage postcard with veeeeerrrrrry creepy writing on it from Ash, an awesome retro card from Haunted Mom - brings back memories!!!! Also a very "weird" card from Halloween Creature - LOL (reference to the inside!) 

I've been posting them on my pantry door - I'll have to post a pic!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

arlita, i love the way you displayed your cute cards.
skullie, ouch, i hope all goes well. i've had back trouble, and know how hard it is to function when your back is out of whack. good luck and take care of yourself
red hallows, hope you have a better day.
i got two cards the day before yesterday. one was from mariposa, and one from madam








the inside of madams


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i also got a card from haunted mom and a postcard from ash yesterday. hauntedmom, yours do bring back fleeting memories of tot as a kid. very nice. ash, thanks for the postcard, now i have home made cards, store bought cards, and a postcard. a nice variety wouldn't you say.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I will have to make time to find a place to display all my great cards and take pictures. 

Today I got a spooky looking card from Lady Arsnic. I thought I had been kidnapped at first because my name was cut from magazine letters. But then I remembered that I was standing right here, so that was a relief. What a great card. Thank you so much.

And....I also got an adorable card with a big ole Jack O'Lantern on the front with a cute little mouse and bat. Who was it from? Hauntedmom, of course. I simply love it, and I agree with Renee, it reminds me of being a kid and running around halloween night bagging treats from the neighbors. Such great memories. Thank you Steph.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got a great card with an equally great home haunters poem inside from montco haunt today.

glad to see everyone is getting their cards from me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

just whispers, you are to funny. glad you found yourself before you became missing. lol.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got your card today, Lady Arsenic  Thankies, I love it! 

Send out everyone's cards today. So ya'll should be getting them this week


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Today I thank Haunted Mom for an adorable card and Ash1031 for a great retro post card. 

I will be out of town the next week so if you don't hear a thank you from me, don't worry. I imagine I'll come back to a mailbox full


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Today I thank Haunted Mom for an adorable card and Ash1031 for a great retro post card.
> 
> I will be out of town the next week so if you don't hear a thank you from me, don't worry. I imagine I'll come back to a mailbox full


Yes, but full of what? Muahahahahaha....some of us know where you live. (note to self...find out where Maple Valley is and buy a lot of bubble gum).


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Uh oh. Thankfully my mailbox is the open from the back locked type so unless you conspire with my mailman, I'll be bubble gum free.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Woot! Got one today


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

IowaGuy said:


> Woot! Got one today



And????? who was it from? What did it look like? We want details.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, i like bubble gum. you can leave me some. not so much abc bubble gum though


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> And????? who was it from? What did it look like? We want details.


It was from Lady Arsnic and she may now claim the prize of giving me my first ever Halloween card. It was very cool and creative indeed. Thank you thank you


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thank you! 



justwhisper said:


> nowhining, for some reason i missed your post the other day. So now i see that my cards are starting to trickle in and feel very relieved that they are not lost. I especially love that spider chandelier and the photo of the group of witches. You have a nice group of cards nowhining.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Arlita said:


> Yeh so far I have received 4 cards this week 3 today from left to right,
> Just Whisper very cute teddy.
> Araniella is that you peeking out of the card, your eyes are really bloodshot LOL, cute idea.
> Seelie8504 your card really made me dizzy with all those squiggly lines, I thought the paper was moving.
> ...



I like your monsters in the background. That is super cool!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Get better! And take easy too. I know how you really feel. I wasn't able to do much at all last year when I had my Abscessed Diverticulitis operation. Just sit down, eat some candy corn and watch some horror movies. Thats what I did. hhahah



Skullie said:


> Hay All,
> Well I just got back from doctors office I need a operation on my back. Well, Well what good news. I have been waiting this appoointment out for three weeks. I thought making the card would help the time pass but it has not. I have half of what I need made. Since time is running out I will only be able to send out half of what I need on the hand made cards all other will get a store bought. Everyone will get a card that I have PM'ed. It's just that I have fallen behind on the home made ones. I still have not recouped from the hip surgery I had six month ago. my Halloween will be lean this year since I can not pick up much. I did get the Haklloween village up. If this is God idea of a joke. I am not laughing. D!!!, D!!!. That is the way it goes. I am too young to feel this D!!! Old.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Gothikren said:


> Count me in I love doing this every year. If you would like to exchange Halloween Cards with me just send me your address. I have already made 42 cards ( I love scrapbooking and card making), and I'm up for making more if needed  (Heck who am I kidding I'll probably make more needed or not  ). Oh I have no limit, and I can mail anywhere
> I think I've sent a message to everyone who has requested cards so far. If I missed you please send me a message. If you're just joining in to the exchange send me one also please.  I'm so excited.


sorry if i sent my request numerous times. took me a while to figure that you can't send PM closer that 60 seconds.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

This is the first time that i saw this on the website. I'm super excited. Will be fun.
I'll send anywhere. Thank you all.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

My cards are all ready to go out the door. I've received a few so far and every single is awesome. I will get them together for a photo and a proper thank you to all the creators.  I love them!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok... I FINALLY got my cards sent off Friday. My mom and I had so much fun making them. I loved this idea of the card exchange.. I'm gonna be signing up again next year for sure!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you Mariposa for the beautiful card!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you Lady Arsenic for the lovely card! I like the idea of cutting out the letters from magazines and newspapers to spell out names. I'll have to keep that in mind for next year


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

We are in receipt of the following cards from Chocolatechip1979, AndiKay, HauntedMom, Unwonderland...ours went out last week, hope to get more soon


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Today I received a gorgeous card from Arlita. It has jewels all over it and a delicate looking fairy flying on the front. Thank you Arlita, I love it.


Thanks JustWhisper, I am glad you liked it that was one of the first cards I have ever made.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry I missed it this year,too many Health issues...but will do it again,next year!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I like your monsters in the background. That is super cool!


Thank you Nowhining they were a lucky find at a yard sell a couple years back, their heads and arms move back and forth with or without sound, I need to get some C batteries.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Arlita said:


> Thanks JustWhisper, I am glad you liked it that was one of the first cards I have ever made.


You are off to a great start. Wonderful imagination and execution.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm going to find a special spot for all my cards and get a group photo to post along with a group thanks. This has been wonderful! Everyone is so creative. IowaGuy-I'm honored to be your first card. I hope your liking the forum and participate in everything that catches your attention.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you byondbzr for your card!!! I loved it and the message inside was awesome! LOL 








Pumpkinking30 I love the card you sent me! Vintage Halloween cards are some of my favorites! Thank you!!! 








Chocolatechip1979 I love your card! thank you so much!!! The picture of the Chocolate chip cookie with eyes you put inside is cool!!! lol! 








Jen (Jenscats5) thank you for the card you sent me!!! I love it! I like the stickers you put inside!!!! Thank you!!!! 








Receiving cards is a great joy!!! I hope to mail mine out soon!!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have gotten some beautiful cards. I will take a group picture of them up on my wall. Thanks everyone I love them so much. 
Mine will be going out tomorrow.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have received several great cards that I have not thanked the person for,,,
I got a adorable ghost one from digbugsgirl,, thank you,, I love it! 
from Allita I received a creative one with a witch on it,,,,,love how you folded it,,
from kingcoop80 and SShocusPocus i received one with pumpkin,,thank you!!
from hauntedmom, I got a trick or treater ghostie,, so cute, thank you!
from marisposa0283 I got a great card with monsters on it,, thank you!!
and from Lady Arsnic I got a card with a line of pumpkins,,, very creatively done once again,

thank you one and all for the wonderful cards,, they make my day when I come home to having cards on my counter waiting for me!


----------



## Leon55ia (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't wait to start! I will send cards anywhere and as of now have no limits since I've started making them ahead of time!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I am mailing out my last batch of cards today finally finished them I love making them but it is very time consuming. I will be making a few at a time throughout next year that way I do not get burnt out making them, and have more time for details I think I will get a book on card making. 
I just took pictures of the cards I am sending out today would anyone like a preview or do you want it to be a surprise, mind you most of them are different so you wont know which one you will get.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I want to thank Dot Kifer for the cute pumpkin card and Madam you need to teach a card making class love love love it thank you both for the wonderful cards.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am not sure if I did this or not, Silver lady and I would love to thanks Spookygirl 1980, Haunted mom, Mariposa0283, Spookyone and Lady Arsnic for the cards.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

received a card from araniella, alkonost and lisa48317, love them all!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Just received a card from Digbugsgirl and Gypsybandit!! Both adorable.. thank you so much!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I hadn't checked the mail for awhile so I was excited to get so many at once. 
Thank you to HauntedMom, MontcoHaunt, DigBugsGirl, Lady Arsenic, NoWhining and Silver Lady, The Red Hallows, Araniella, and Just Whisper! Everyone's cards were wonderful!
I am getting my cards finished up and sent off today. I have a few extra in case anyone else wants to exchange - Just PM me!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I received 3 cards today and love each one of them.
Miss Mandy is that you dressed up as a cat LOL?









Midnightterror I love the feather and Edgar very clever.









Red hallows I can almost picture myself in that field of pumpkins and scarecrows really spooky









Just wanted you three to know I mailed yours out this afternoon judging from your postmarks you should have them by the end of the week.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you Montco for your art inspired card and insert with poem and background photo ... Very creative ... I love the castle.

~Madam


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha Alrita, noooo that's not me. That's a pinup pic from the 1920's I believe. 

Today I received cards from lisa48317 (such a pretty glittery Autumn leaf), Kardec251985 (a wonderful ghost card that I just adore) and I got another beautiful card from Montco Haunt lol. I'm thinking he either made a booboo and sent me 2 or has a crush on me LOL


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

all mine sent yesterday and i will come backafter my night shift to thank all who sent me cards so far


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Miss Mandy, love the pinup card you sent posted above. Doesn't surprise me it's from you.

I need everyone's opinion. I did a pinup photoshoot end of Sept & planned to have postcards printed with one of the images. I've seen the unedited watermarked photos & chose a witch's one. But... I haven't gotten an edited version back from the photographer yet. I'm afraid if I wait any longer, but the time I order & receive postcards, address & mail out, they'll arrive after Halloween. I have one the photographer edited & shared on her Facebook. I'm in a coffin but the photo doesn't have the Halloween feel as much. Should I order it as cards to make sure I send on time?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice cards everyone. princess, do what you want. i'm up for a late one.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Malice in Wonderland thank you for the card you sent!!!! Love love the wonderland theme!!!  








AndiKay thank you for the card!!! I love the lime green color and the fuzzy spiders!!! Very pretty!!! 








Spooky_Girl1980 thank you for the card!!!! I love the pumpkins on the fence!!!! My project this year has been to make a cemetery fence so this is inspiration!!!  








Araniella I love your Mummy card!!! The eyes are so cool!! So creative!!! Thank you!!! 








Seelie8504 thank you so much for the card!!! I love the black envelope, it makes it more spooky!!! and the card is very pretty, I love all the stickers!!! 








Mariposa thank you for the card you sent me!!! I love the jack-o-lantern faces!! and the Bart Simpson sticker inside is awesome!!!  








Madam thank you for the card it is beautiful!!!! I even love the envelope! The orange color, the wax seal, the lettering you used!!! The card is stunning!!! Love it very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  














HauntedMom thank you for the card you sent!!! There is something so sweet about the ghost costume and puppy!!! I love it! thanks!!!  








Bluize I loveee the card you sent!!! It is gorgeous!!!! So much detail, the spiders, the glitter, the paper flower, I love it all!!! Thank you very much!!!!!!!!! 








Today was a great day at my P.O Box!!! Thank you everyone you made my day!!!!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

*is a little concerned that a bunch of my postcards did not get delivered*


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I would be in for this. None of my family really "does" Halloween (Even though my mother's birthday is just before halloween) so this is a good way to get me into the spirit.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a stack of awesome cards at home that I haven't thanked anyone for - shame on me! I've been loving getting them in the mail. I will get pics tonight & then post again!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

gypsbandit, lisa48317, Midnightterror, kardec251985, Miss Mandy, and LivingDeadGirl1031, we love your cards!!! Thank you!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Spookybella- you are welcome, I had fun with it, lolz!

Mariposa, I forgot to pop on and tell you I got your card and I love it! Woodstock is one of my fave Peanuts characters! Thank you!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, i'm loving all the cards i'm seeing
here's 2 more i got
digsbugsgirl, and lady arsnic
thanks you two, they are so cute. i have to show the pet one to a girl i work with. she always dresses her dog up and brings him in for the residents to see. i work in a rest home. the residents love people bringing their pets in. lady, did you make yours? i love all the glitter. if so, how did you get sll that glitter on? it looks wonderful


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

AsH-1031 said:


> *is a little concerned that a bunch of my postcards did not get delivered*


Don't worry yet. Out of 24 of the first bunch of cards I sent out I only heard from 7 people. I contacted everyone and it turns out they were all delivered except one, which is still missing. People just didn't get a chance to come on here yet.


Miss Mandy, I got your too cute card yesterday. It was purrrrfectly adorable. Thank you so much for sending me one.

I received two other cards this week, and I am not sure if I thanked you yet. I don't feel well tonight and will look tomorrow to see who they are from and if I thanked you yet.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Don't worry yet. Out of 24 of the first bunch of cards I sent out I only heard from 7 people. I contacted everyone and it turns out they were all delivered except one, which is still missing. People just aren't coming on and letting us know they received our cards. I still have several from the second batch I sent out that are unaccounted for as well. I don't think I will do this next year. I work really hard on my cards and apparently most of the people who sign up for this really don't care if they participate or not. I can use those weeks I spend making cards doing other things.


I would be a little heartbroke too. My mom and I spent alot of time on each one. So far I've only heard about one being received but, I did only get them out last Friday. I'll probably still do this next year.. but, we'll see how many I hear back from.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have recived BEAUTIFUL cards from, Haunted mom, spookygirl1980,Nowhining and silverlady,Justwhisper, Chocolatechip1979
seelie,Araniella,Montco Haunt, bluize,Madam, Halloweencreature and mit240z. I love them all and they all have pride of place on my wall where everyone can see them. Mine were sent out yesterday. (sorry so late) hope everyone enjoys them.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oops, Kardec251985 I did get your card! I love it thank you


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Alrighty, let me see.......

Many super thanks to this bunch that I may or may not have already thanked!
Mariposa0283
SpookyGirl1980
HauntedMom
Araniella
The Red Hallows
HalloweenCreature
Miss Mandy
Moony_1

I love all my cards and they are so much fun to get - I'm glad my daughter doesn't insist on opening them, since I want to!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I am so sorry if I didn't thank everyone whom I received a card from but I get so excited when I see the cards in the mail I forget to come to forum and reconize.
I think I owe thank yous to the following that I received on Tuesday......Alkonost, Miss Mandy, Nowhining and Silverlady, Halloweencreature. When I get home I will check to make sure I don't miss anyone. Thank all of you for spending your time making and sending me cards.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh, I just love everyone's cards. That big skeleton is fun looking. And that raven with the feather is cool.

I received several cards yesterday.

digbugsgirl sent me an adorable little ghost with some pumpkins. It is so cute I want to eat it up.
gypsybandit sent me spooky jack o'lantern faces with a cute poem on the front. 
Lisa48317 made a beautiful card with a glittery fall leaf on the front. And I love the little black kitty inside.

Thank you each for the wonderful cards. It makes me so happy to open my mail box and find a little surprise inside.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got a card yesterday from, moony_1 and her family. So pretty, thankies!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> I am so sorry if I didn't thank everyone whom I received a card from but I get so excited when I see the cards in the mail I forget to come to forum and reconize.
> I think I owe thank yous to the following that I received on Tuesday......Alkonost, Miss Mandy, Nowhining and Silverlady, Halloweencreature. When I get home I will check to make sure I don't miss anyone. Thank all of you for spending your time making and sending me cards.


 I'm so glad you received it. Did it arrive intact? I was concerned about the wooden pieces staying on.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

received a very pretty card from moony-1 today!


as for thanking everyone, im pretty sure ive covered all the cards as i get them in the mail.. but later tonight ill go through my cards and rethank everyone again just incase i accidentally skipped over someone. i cant believe people are being so ungrateful for all the effort yall are putting into these handmade cards. i'd be pissed off too. hell, even paying for postage, because thats not cheap. cost me just shy of 15 dollars to send out 30 cards. people should be thanking everyone, even if it is just a card.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

ALKONOST said:


> I'm so glad you received it. Did it arrive intact? I was concerned about the wooden pieces staying on.


Yes it arrived in one piece and is proudly on my bookcase for all to see.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm glad it got there ok. The one you sent me is being used in a indoor decor display I have since it's so cool.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

ALKONOST said:


> I'm glad it got there ok. The one you sent me is being used in a indoor decor display I have since it's so cool.


Thank you for the nice compliment. I have an idea for next years card already. Will start gathering material November 2nd. LOL


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi folks! I haven't been on and my apologies...life is crazy right now and about to get crazier! (my inlays called last night and are coming up with my brother in law the Sunday before Halloween) that's scarier than any haunt ideas! Lol I told them in putting them to work and they'd better come with a pirate costume lol 

I have so far received four WONDERFUL cards! I love them! 
Thank you to Halloweencreature, chocolatechip1979 (love the cookie haha my boys loved the "spooooky coooookie"!), pumpkinking30, and today from Mariposa0283!!! I love all of my card and may be buying a "collage frame" to display them all in! Thank you folks!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> received a very pretty card from moony-1 today!
> 
> 
> as for thanking everyone, im pretty sure ive covered all the cards as i get them in the mail.. but later tonight ill go through my cards and rethank everyone again just incase i accidentally skipped over someone. i cant believe people are being so ungrateful for all the effort yall are putting into these handmade cards. i'd be pissed off too. hell, even paying for postage, because thats not cheap. cost me just shy of 15 dollars to send out 30 cards. people should be thanking everyone, even if it is just a card.


Yay! I received yours today too! Lol thank you! The boys asked for candy to follow the candy eating instructions lol. Did the card arrive ok? I can't remember which one I sent (I did them all different) I hope nothing fell off!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

its all in one piece and its absolutely beautiful. first thing out of my mouth when i pulled it out of the envelope "thats so pretty!" lol 

its a black and purple one with a happy halloween thingy attached on the front (on the light side) , all glittery, a nice note on the inside.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love getting cards and seeing everyone else's too.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love Love all of the cards. I am always amazed at the creativity in the home made ones, and the perfect sentiments in the chosen store-bought ones. Everyone I open is my 'favorite'..umm..until I open the next.

In the event that I missed thank you's....here's my list of received cards so far... (listed in no particular order)

Lady Arsnic
Kardec251985
MissMandy
Nowhining & Silverlady
Hostesswiththemostess
Krnlmustrd
Seelie8504
Mit240z
Spooky_Girl1980
Justwhisper
Arlita
Bluize
Madam
Lisa48317
Mariposa0283
Montco Haunt
Ash-1031


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> I still have several from the second batch I sent out that are unaccounted for as well. I don't think I will do this next year. I work really hard on my cards and apparently most of the people who sign up for this really don't care if they participate or not. I can use those weeks I spend making cards doing other things.
> 
> 
> Miss Mandy, I got your too cute card yesterday. It was purrrrfectly adorable. Thank you so much for sending me one.
> ...


JW I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. I am also sorry that you feel like people don't care. I know several of us do. Even though I didn't make any cards from scratch like many of you amazing artist/crafters, I did put thought into what to send and the messages I wrote to each of my postcard recipients. That's why I'm hoping that my cards make it to where they were supposed to go. I need to take a picture of the wonderful cards I've recieved so far now that I actually found a proper spot to display them.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has sent cards in the past few weeks! (JustWhisper, I did get yours. Thanks!) I have been laid up in bed sick for the past week after getting a flu shot so I haven't been on the forum too much. At work right now but will try to send a personalized thank you tonight to everybody who sent a card! I love them.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> Yay! I received yours today too! Lol thank you! The boys asked for candy to follow the candy eating instructions lol. Did the card arrive ok? I can't remember which one I sent (I did them all different) I hope nothing fell off!


Moony_1, please let me know if you didn't get a card from me by the end of next week! I sent my cards out last Friday and I added extra postage to get yours to Canada. Hopefully I added enough! Will send another if it doesn't arrive.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kardec251985 said:


> Moony_1, please let me know if you didn't get a card from me by the end of next week! I sent my cards out last Friday and I added extra postage to get yours to Canada. Hopefully I added enough! Will send another if it doesn't arrive.


I'll let you know!! I've only received the four I mentioned this far but due to construction on our street our mail is slow so it may just be delayed!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I've gotten a few cards in. Sorry I haven't posted them. Busy busy with life and the reaper deadline approaching. I'll be sure to put up a pic soon. I've got a nice little set up just as you walk in the foyer completely made of your loving cards. They are all really wonderful. Thank you all. Can't wait to return the favor (a bit less professionally than the rest of you). The cards truly make the season. The family says thank you as well. The kids have had a blast helping me make cards to send back


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello all!! I'm a bit late on the last few cards which I am mailing today!! Work has been NUTS!!

Miss Mandy - I received your purrrrr-fectly awesome card on Weds. this week.....LOVE it! Thank you!


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Mailed all of the remaining cards 2 days ago, work was hectic finally slowing down, I want to thank everyone for the cards the I have recieved sorry if I dont name all of you individually but I will be posting a picture up of all the cards, thank you all again.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry that I am late to the party! I've received tonsa of cards so far!
Thank you soo much NOWHINING, Lady Sherry, Montco Haunt, Madam, Just Wisper and A, R, D, & D (sorry did not want to make the names public).
All your cards are sooooo wonderful!!! I have sent out 14 cards so far and hopefully I can send out the rest soon!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my mailbox is awful awful empty and lonely...


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

mine too, nowhining 

not even a bill in the mail today.. not that im complaining about that, but was kind of hoping for some more halloween cards. still have about 20 to receive.....


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*I am sending my mail this weekend! Even to a few who did not exchange addresses with me this year... and you know who you are! LOL LOL*


----------



## josalards (Oct 12, 2012)

thanx for this
jos


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just received a BOOtiful card from, Arlita! Thank you, I love it


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

*Thank you Arlita for your lovely card ... Lots of cute stickers and all the hand made bits and pieces ... very creative ... it has joined the ranks of my other cards, proudly displayed for all to enjoy.

~Madam*


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the cards & the spirit of the season. Hallorenescene, I bought glitter paper from a scrapbook store & embellished with stickers & stamps. Glad the rest home likes it to, I also used to work in one.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've gotten some great cards! My cards are going out next week! No if ands or buts about it! They're done just need to throw the stamps on and into the mail!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got a card from cornstalkers today, thanks!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you Cornstalkers and NHH for your beautiful cards.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Skullie, Man is your card adorable! I really had so much fun reading it. Skullie made a fantastic story book about their new puppy. She really put a lot of work and creativity into this card. Thank you so much.

Frenchy sent me the cutest card, also. I love what it says. Very funny. Thank you for remembering me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i got a new card from paint it black yesterday. i liked it a lot because it had the sweetest little witch on the front and it said i was special. thank you. 
and i got one from frenchy today. oooo i love the spooky ghost. thank you
so i looked and i still have 15 to receive from. and i have received from 14. whoo hoo, lots more to come


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I received an awesome card today from NHH!!! I LOVE it! Thank you!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Double checked the ones I got.....miss Mandy, Halloween creature, midnight terror, chocolatechip1979' alkonost, nowhing/silver lady, bluize, just whisper,montcohaunt, haunted diva, haunted mom and mariposa. Thank you all for the cards. They are proudly displayed.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely card, nhh! I just love vintage Halloween!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got another card yesterday  It was from Cornstalkers. Here is the promised picture of the cards I have received so far proudly displayed for everyone to see.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I returned from vacation with many great cards to open. 

From A, R, D & D (not sure forum name) I got a great witch card with star jewels. 
From nhh I got a vintage style card (my fave!). 
From dee14399 & fam, I got one with a great spider web punch. 
From cornstalkers I got one with great gold detail.
From MissMandy, I got a shimmery card with a vintage Halloween pinup. 
From Lisa48317, I got a beautiful gold leaf card. 
From gypsybandit, I got some fun pumpkin faces. 
From Kingcoop80 & SSHocusPocus, I got another great vintage image card. 
From digsbugsgirl I got an adorable Boo card. 
From kardec251985 I got a beautiful ghost holding a pumpkin. Did you draw that?
From Lady Arsnic I got a handmade card with my name cut from magazines. 
From alkonost I got a great handmade card with jewels & a kitty on the front. 
From midnight terror I got a spooky Poe card. I had to keep that one up high or my cats would go wild over the feather 

Thank you all. My wall is filling up. I will post a photo soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

came home from camping,, to a stack of cards! 
I got a wonderful "creepy" one from Moony1, 
from Alknost I got one with a witch and black cat,, very cool, 
a aweseom ghost from Kardec251985,
a spidery one from gypsybandit,
a awesome sparkly leaf one from Lisa48317,
a fabulous Raven/Poe one from Midnightterror
a cool vintage one fro nhh, with a original peom in it,, 
and last but certainly not least,, one with a vintage picture of a lady in a cat costume,, so cool,, from Miss Mandy! 

thank you all,, it was so much fun coming home to these wonderful cards!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Halloween Princess said:


> I returned from vacation with many great cards to open.
> 
> From A, R, D & D (not sure forum name) I got a great witch card with star jewels.
> From nhh I got a vintage style card (my fave!).
> ...


Yes I did! Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Yesterday I got cards from Midnightterror( the detail is amazing! I have to step my game up next year) NHH ( a great poem from her ) and Skullie( love pumpkins thanks) I'm really enjoying this and will definatly look for this thread next year. I agree with what someone else wrote. I'm stocking (stalking?) up on supplies Nov. 1st!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hauntedmom and I would like to say "thank you" to everyone who has sent a card to either of us this year. They are all so beautiful and imaginative. We can't wait to it again next time. Happy Halloween!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, amazing cards everyone
ash, i see you have some hedge apples. are they for the decorum, or to chase away spiders?


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't have my camera today at work but wanted to send a big THANK YOU to
Nhh I love the poem on the inside, I could never write something like that, I also love the outside the paper looks vintage.
Moony_1 I love the pumpkin ribbon and the cute skeleton on the front.

I have all my cards posted at work on the wall next to my desk since I spend 8 hours a day at work. I figure I have more time to admire them at work, I work in a insurance office and clients can also enjoy them, beside right now I have been spending most of my time in the garage and outside. I will take a picture later this week of the new cards I have received and a picture of my wall.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been too busy to post anything, but I wanted to post a pic of my cards and say thanks. I love them all. Its nice to have a bit of Halloween cheer in my mailbox.  

My cards to you should arrive soon. Between that and two reapers it took me awhile to finish all of my projects. I got them sent out this morning though. 

The first pic has cards from Kardec251985, Mit240Oz, lisa48317, and Arlita. The second pic has cards from Araniella, Skullie, Lady Arsnic, and Just Whisper. Thanks again. They're fantastic.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

All of the cards I have received are so wonderful. They are all different, unique and I love them all.  Thank you everyone. It's been crazy with work etc with me too so it's been hard to keep up. But, I want everyone to know that I appreciate the cards. They make my day. Thank you so much. I will have a photo or 3 to post of all the awesomeness I've received.

I'm also glad everyone likes mine, I had a few more to make so some more are on the way. Thank you for the complements on the poem.  If I'm every rich and famous you can say you have a signed one. Hahaha


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I received my card from NHH yesterday as well. Nicole I really love it. Your poem is very original and truly brings the feeling of fall into your heart. Thank you.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

got a card from Scullie yesterday! Thank you Thank you!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi folks...LOL 
I guess I can claim the A R D and D haha that's me, hubs and kids! April, Ross, Duncan and Dean....sorry! I totally flaked out and forgot to write my screen name lol! 
I have received beautiful cards and today I'm going to try to find a way to display them on my walls  

I just want to give a heads up that anyone who sent to me, it may be delayed, our neighborhood is under massive construction, so our mail has been delayed... no worries! they will get here! 

So for my thank yous:
chocolatechip 1979: love the pumpkin silhouette! my sister wants me to scan it so she can print off the pic for herself lol
Halloweencreature: i love the terrified little ghosties lol
miss mandy: love it! I actually have a picture of this lady in my house! I printed her out last year! great minds! 
pumpkinking30: love the little vintage card, they remind me of the campbells soup kids!
kardec251985: creepy pumpkin! love the touch of glitter!
lisa48317: what can I say? it's a maple leaf and I'm a canadian! Love it! lol
montco haunt: the furnace terrifies me like my grandparents' furnace used too! brings back memories of time spent with them! thank you!

thanks everyone for the wonderful cards! I am loving it, and the boys go nuts every time the mailman comes (which isn't often these days because of the construction lol) I am definitely signing up again next year!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

been meaning to do this for about a week now... these are all the people i have received cards from:

pumpkinking30
lady sherry
night willow
byondbzr
chocolatechip1979
NOWHINING
hostesswiththemostess
araniella
alkonost
cornstalkers
lisa48317
montco haunt
hallorenescene
ash1031
just whisper
moony_1
hoflyloster
brimstonewitch
tropical jewel
halloween princess
veecat
spiderbaby
spookybella977
Bethene
Hearts1003

still waiting on cards from these people:

gothikren
beautifulnightmare
the red hallows
nhh
rockplayson



hopefully everyone i sent a card to has received one from me. and thanks again to all those who ive received cards from. still 2 weeks till halloween so im sure i have more coming, if you've sent me a card and i should have it by now and your name is on the second list, let me know.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got a wonderful card from Skullie! So much detail. Must have taken forever to make them! Thank you


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Just wanted to pop in and give a huge thanks to Hallorenescene and Skullie for the beautiful cards!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I still have 2 more cards to send out. Somehow I missed a couple people. If you are expecting a card from me and never got it I will have them out soon.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I was waiting until I got all my cards but I'm still waiting on 3 and I didn't want the ones who sent them to me to be unthanked!

So many thanks to:

Ash
AndiKay
Arienalla (sp?)
Mariposa

I loved them all, proudly being displayed on my tv stand!


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Skullie and Dee: A heartfelt THANK YOU to both for the great, awesome, lovely not to mention creative cards I received from you. Great work and much appreciated ... 

Halloween Good Wishes,

~Madam


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i still have a card to send to spookybella. i ran out of scotch tape and have been so busy, but i got some now. your card is on it's way. i had fun making it, hope you like it. 
i love all the cards guys. i have 9 more cards to receive.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Dee4339, the card you made is so cute, I am going to save it to use for a bookmark. Thank you.

Stinkerbell and frog prince, your card is really beautiful. I love the pictures you chose for it, and the verse is great. Thank you both. Love it.

This photo will be sideways but I am posting from my iPad and can never get them to post right.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

hallorenescene, Thank you I can't wait to receive it!!!! 

I should be mailing all of mine out soon!!!!  

Love all the pictures everyone has posted, beautiful cards!!!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got another great card today. This one was from jenscats5. Thank you so much


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I received a card from Skullie the other day... very cute... thanks so much!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

We have gotten like 6 cards so far. And sent out 20. Havent heard much if any one got ours  ?? I will post a thank u to those who sent us 1 once october is over


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I have received three more cards this week.....
Spookerstar...I am so glad your rat showed up with my voodoo doll...you are very creative. Did you get my card?
Frency... I also hope my Halloween is Gross, Rotten & Hideous in a good way I love it. Frenchy did you get my card? 
Katzilla... that pooch is adorable love it, I have two dogs. I was wondering did you get my card?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

JustWhisper,, I thought the same thing,, what a great book mark~ that way I can use it all year around! so Dee14399, thank you so very much! I love it~ 

I have received so many cards,, but have not thanked folks for them so here goes,,
of course, thank you dee14399!!
And Skullie,,, the usual creative master piece!!! Love it,,, and congrats on the new puppy! 
got a wonderful witchy potion-y card from Brimstonewitch,,, with a great poem inside! 
from blueczarina one with potion labels on it,,, right up my alley! LOL!! thank you! 
from Spookerstar a very creative card with a rat,,so cool! 
from cornstalker, a very cute, creative card with my very own Pumpkin farm,,, so cool!! 
from Sookie a trick or treat pumpkin card, so cute! 
from beautifulnightmare a witch flying over the moon,,,, love me my witches!
a fantasticly creepy cemetery one from Sinkerbell and frogprince! love it! 
from Katzilla a gorgeous card with a scare crow that is not scaring too many crows..with a cool drawing in it
and from Frenchy a cute kitty in a witch hat!! 

thank you one and all,,, I adore all of them,,, I will take pictures of them at some point,,, thanks to all again!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wanted to start a new post for this,, I am sorry that the cards are taking a long time this year,,, am working on them!! will get them out soon!!


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I have received several fantastic cards....I love all of them!

So far, I've received cards from: skullie, araniella, cornstalkers, ash-1031, jenscats, bluize, lisa48317, brimstonewitch, chocolatechip1979, kernel mustard and midnightterror.

Still waiting on about 14 cards. 

I apologize for not posting thanks earlier, but I've been insanely busy with party prep...party is this Saturday!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

bethene said:


> JustWhisper,, I thought the same thing,, what a great book mark~ that way I can use it all year around! so Dee14399, thank you so very much! I love it~
> 
> I have received so many cards,, but have not thanked folks for them so here goes,,
> of course, thank you dee14399!!
> ...



did you get the one from me? i sent all mine out a couple weeks ago, i dont remember if you already said you received mine or not, so sorry if you did and already thanked me.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Got an adorable card from Brimstone Witch today! Very creative and I love the poem in it.. Thanks!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

just whispers, i like you posted a picture of all your cards, i sent you one, i don't see a card from me there. sniff


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm still waiting for about 12 cards


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW! I am so impressed with all of the cards that I have received so far! I love each and every one of them and I have to give big thanks to all who who have sent! I will be sending out PM's to thank everyone personally  I am so behind on this thread, I haven't had a chance to go through all the pages yet  

Sorry I am really late on my cards! I have had so much going on and I've been sending them as soon as I make them. Everyone should have them by next saturday  Thank you again everyone!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got 2 new cards. 
i got a cute rat one from spookerstar. i love the tail. it reminds me of when my mouse got out as a kid while i was at school. my mom cornered it and picked it up by the tail. poor little mouse. 
and i got a cute pumpkin one from simplyjenn

i still have 8 more cards to come. woohoo


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Received some amazing cards over the past few day. Big big thank you's to:

Stinkerbell & FrogPrince--creepy cool
SpookerStar--Love that rat! 
HoflyLoster---Cute Haunted House
Katzilla--Such a cute, good puppy ghost. He makes me smile
blueczarina--Wow..that spider paper is soo pretty!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I received a masterpiece of a card from Lady Sherry!!! My husband is enamored of it!!! Love the detail work!! Thank you so much!!

Also received a VERY cute cat card from Andi Kay......LOVE that cat paper!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

received 2 cards this week, one from brimstonewitch and one from hoflyloster. i love them both.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I got cards from:

Lady Arsnic
Night Willow
HoflyLoster
Alkonost
Mariposa0283
Krnlmustrd
AndiKay
RedHallows

All awesome cards and I have them at the top of my steps on a desk so we see them coming and going all day long . In fact, it's the only area of my house decorated so far (and maybe all together) this year. Just haven't had an opportunity to get things put out this year so it is extra nice having your cards this year!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Still waiting on 6 more cards.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just Whisper - received your "replacement" card yesterday!! That was SOOOOOOOOOOOO nice of you to make & send another card!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I love the spell book!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady and I revcieve a few cards but for the life for me I cannot remember from whom. So I will get back with you and give proper thanks!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> just whispers, i like you posted a picture of all your cards, i sent you one, i don't see a card from me there. sniff


Rene...I remember your card very well. It was the first one I received. And I am sorry I cannot post a picture of it. I have 2 cats who love to eat paper. I am sad to say Takoda completely annihilated your card, and ATE it. You will notice my cards are hanging just out of their reach now. I wonder if they were attracted to the bright red paper. I have to keep all my important papers out of their reach or they will tear it up. Sometimes I miss something and sure enough, they eat it.



I am sorry for being late with thanks.

This week I have gotten cards from:
blueczarina...gorgeous card with "frankenqueen" and cool ribbon, awesome metallic flowers. Love it. Thank you very much.
Spookerstar...A "cute" rat carrying a potion bottle. Very unique and very adorable. Just love it. Thanks to you.
Katzilla...very pretty card with a fall scene with scarecrow. Included was the creepy and artistic drawing of the JOL. Super cool. Thanks.
Beautifulnightmare...a very nice hand drawn raven wearing a witch hat. How clever and very well drawn. I love the verse inside. Thank you very much.

Jen, I am glad you got the card and I am glad you liked it. I am sorry the original got lost in the mail.
I have not heard from about 18 people still, so I really do wonder how many more got lost. I don't want anyone to think I left them out on purpose.

If I signed up to exchange cards with any of you that have not gotten a card yet, will you please PM me and let me know. All my cards but 2 went out weeks ago and should have been received long ago. Thanks. Andi, yours should be there soon.


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> Andi, yours should be there soon.


I received your card yesterday...thanks so much!! What an awesome idea for a card...love the spell to cure depression! I got two cards in the mail yesterday and both were postmarked Pensacola, FL...one from you and one from my MIL....found that both comical and coincidental!!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry about being not as active as I can be on here! I made all my cards and I have a lot extra if anyone wants to do last minute exchanges or anything. They should be at everyone's house by the end of this week! Definitely.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow all! I received a wonderful card from Skullie and EZ and their "Little Monster", The card really brought a smile and my goodness it must have taken sooo much work! A sweet, very creative card. I love it! Thank you!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got a card from Spookerstar the other day with a very cool Halloween rat on it. Thank you!


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

I have my cards hanging over my desk at work since that is where I spend the majority of my time. 
Thanks to Night Willow, Pumpkinking30, Mariposa0283, and Skullie for the cool cards. 
The last of my cards went out last week Thursday so be on the look out those that pm'ed me their info!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i got yours today tropicaljewel. thank you super muchly


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I just love getting cards in the mail! Thank you Hoflyloster, ( She looks just like my Hermione!) Bluezarina ( beautiful) BrimestoneWitch(love the eye of newt) Quinn family( love the pumpkin drawing!) Frenchy(cute ghost) Thanks everyone! The cards are taking over my kitchen, thay wrap half way around and I love glancing at all of them when I'm cooking breakfast/dinner. IT'S ALMOST HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sent out about 20!??? Whos gotten our !? We received cards so far from beautifulnigntmare Andikay chocolatechip1979 halloweencreature frenchy hauntedmom skullie. Thank u !!!


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, everyone! I've gotten some pretty amazing cards! I can't help but grin from ear to ear when there are Halloween cards in the mail! I've tried to be diligent about PM'ing y'all as the cards arrived and I don't think I've missed anyone (if I have - it's an oversight on my part! I'll double-check later and make sure). But, I haven't been very good at posting regularly to this thread to publicly share my gratitude to everyone I've exchanged cards with. So here goes - a great big THANK YOU to:

AndiKay,Araniella, Madam, Haunted Mom







hostesswiththemostess, Just Whisper, Mit240z, seelie8504







midnightterror, Kardec251985







Miss Mandy, Arlita 







beautifulnightmare, Montco Haunt







bellelostdrake, nhh







Lady Sherry


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I just realized I also don't have Lady Sherry's card in my photo because it is on my mantle. I got hers and Rene's about the same time. When my cat ate Rene's card I was very upset, so I put LS's card on my mantle (i did have them displayed on my kitchen bar). So I will take another pic this weekend of all my cards up on the wall, as I have gotten more since my last pic anyway.

Great looking cards, bluize.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

For those who have commented on waiting on cards, I am one of them. Addressing now. May take a couple days as I believe I exchanged with everyone, nearly 80! The international ones will go out tomorrow for sure so hopefully they arrive by the big day.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

just whisper, your story made me laugh. it sounded like a kid who has told the teacher...but i don't have my homework, my dog ate it. lol. i have 16 cards, 2 postcards, and 8 more cards expected. it's been a good exchange.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you Hoflyloster for the adorable card!! I confetti was a cute touch!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got a card from, beautifulnightmare! It's so cute, I love it


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady and I would love to thanks nhh, spookerstar, thebeautifulnightmare, Katziller, skullie, sookie, and frenchy. We love them!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Received many more wonderful cards this past week.

From samhainschimera, a glittery kitty card. Love kitties!
From Living Dead Girl 1031, a handmade card with fun googly eyes on the spider.
From bellelostdrake, a cute card with an adorable fuzzy owl.
From Halloweeeiner, a fun purple & orange card. 
From Tropical Jewel, a hilarious card with some embellishments.
From SpookerStar, a funny handmade card. Have to keep it from my cats because they want to play with the rat’s tail.
From BeautifulNightmare, a hand drawn cat card. How did everyone know I love cats?
From Brimstonewitch, a handmade card with very cool raised witch’s stichers & glittery spider. 
From Katzilla, a beautiful fall-esque card and a drawing inside.
From Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, a handmade card with some cool punches. I think I need to buy the slime punch. 
From Sookie, a bright trick-or-treat card.
From Frenchy, a cute card wish me a gross Halloween 
From nhh, I received a second card. Which I’m sure was an error but it’s different than the first I received & both will be in my entry way. 
From Skullie, a hilarious detailed handmade card that I have looked at many times. 
From HoflyLoster, a card filled with fun confetti. 
From bluczarina, a handmade card with beautiful paper on the front. 

Wow, didn’t realize how many I received this week until I typed it out. Thank you all!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

no cards for me this week, yet.. but i did get all my cards re-displayed yesterday when i was cleaning the house. will take a picture and post it up. i think im still waiting on about 12 or 13 cards. but i can be patient. i know some of my exchangees had a lot more than 30 cards to send out, so no rush.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I received two cards so far this week both are hand made love it.
Bellelostdrake I love the bat paper on the outside.
Blueczarina very nice card love the embellishments on the front.

I am waiting on 10 more cards which is fine gives me something to look forward to. I took some pice of my cards hanging up at work my customers have also enjoyed them.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Today I received two cards from skullie and midnightterror thank you both! They are wonderful! For now I'm "clothes pinning" all of mine to a ribbon on my wall but next year I want to find a nice frame for them (a village frame perhaps) they're all so pretty! 

Midnightterror, I have to say, as an english major, I truly appreciate your card and the Poe inspiration!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

50 cards later....I am finally done!!!! I will be sending out my cards today!!! 
I hope everyone receives them on time, I'm sorry if some don't make it by Halloween!!! 

I received cards!!! They are all great!!!


lisa48317 thank you for the card!!! I love the sparkly maple leaf and the cute vampire on the envelope! 








digbugsgirl thank you for the card you sent! The dogs are so cute!!!! 








gypsybandit thank you for the card!!! I love Jack-o-lanterns! 








Montco Haunt awesome card! thank you!!! That artist does amazing work! I can't believe you had snow on Halloween!!! 








Ash-1031 thank you for the post card!!! Love the witch and I like how you streaked the letters!!!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

KingCoop80 & SSHocusPocus thank you so much for the card! It is very pretty!!! I also love the orange envelope with the little bat cutouts! 








moony_1 thank you for the beautiful card you sent!!!! I love it, its beautiful! 








Brimstonewitch thank you for the card you sent!!!! Love the spider and they eyeball!!! 








Stinkerbell & FrogPrince thank you for the great card you sent!!! I like it a lot!!! You take great pics!!!! Thank you!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Frenchy thank you for the card you sent me! Love the little ghost and pumpkins!!! 








Dee14399 thank you for the card!!! It's so pretty!!!!! 








Katzilla thank you for the card!! The dog is so cute!!!! And I love the pumpkin drawing you included!!! THank you!!!!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Midnightterror thank you so much for such a beautiful card!! I love it!!! I might even frame it!!!!  thank you!!!!! 








Miss Mandy thank you so much for the card you sent me! It's very pretty!!! Love the witch picture!!!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Many thanks for the cards from Digbugsgirl, Nowhinning & SilverLady. Fun, fun fun receiving them in the mail. 
Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

My cards should start arriving!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, amazing cards everyone


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Finally have my cards all sent,, they are a mixture of home made, mostly, and some non home made,, just ran out of time,, but whew,, they are on the way! 
I got some great cards.. a fabulous potion bottle label one from Bellelostdrake, Love it!!
and from Livingdeadgirl1031 I got a cool witch cameo picture complete with burned edges,,, thank you! 
a great one from Monique and Heather,, with vintage material on the front,, very cute idea! 
a trick or treat one from Holflyloster,
and a great post card from the Halloween princess,

thank you one and all,, I loved receiving them!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Yesterday and today I got some more great cards.
Spiderbaby sent me an adorable JOL filled with treats and the cutest little foam bat inside. Thank you so much SB, I can't wait to add it to my card display.
Katshead42 sent me a wonderful post card with a cute little kitten peeking out a JOL. How precious is that? I just love kitties. Thanks for the sweet message.
Madam Turlock made me a very beautiful card with a raven on the front, a scary cat on the inside, and a very nice poem. You did a great job making this. Thank you very much.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you Livingdeadgirl for the cute card ... a jar of eyeballs and a poem as well ... nicely done.

~Madam


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got 3 cards and 1 postcard.
katshead42, that is a beautiful postcard. 
halloweencreature, i was a hairstylist for 22 years, that card was so perfect.
bethene, your card is fabulous. i remember your card last year was awesome too.
madame turlock, your card was very well designed, and lovely. 
thanks everyone, i love all my cards


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Frenchy......it came!! Thank you so very much my dear Friend!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got one from spider baby today, thank you spider baby.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Sending my thanks to Halloween Princess for the post card ... great photo of sexy vampire ... wondering if that is you?

~Madam


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

You're welcome! Glad my cards are starting to arrive. Yes, it's me


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got cards from Madam Turlock, Halloween Princess and bethene. All wonderful cards! Thankies


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got a great card from Madame Turrock, thank you!! 

glad mine are finally arriving,, some went out a bit later,, sorry they are late this year,,,


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I recently got a card from Madame Turlock and Halloweencreature. They are both lovely cards. Thanks so much!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I want to thank everyone who exchanged cards with me this year. I'm in the process of posting individual messages; if I haven't posted on your page yet I will soon. I tested a couple of designs for next year's card on local friends. The choice is made and now I can work on them throughout the year. This is an activity I really enjoy and if you are on my list this year you can expect to find a card in 2013, Happy Haunting Everyone.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady and I would like to thanks Lady Sherry, Halloween Princess, bethene, and Madam Turlock!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

What a great way to start the week. In the mail today I received cards from Bethene, Halloween princess and Spookybella.
They are all on the bookcase. But it looks like I need to remove the books. Lol
Thank you all for such lovely haunting cards.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry I'm late as always. promis they are coming.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you to Hearts1003 and Bethene for your cards. I appreciate being included in your exchange. This is so much fun and a real treat.

~Madam


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

received 5 or 6 cards today. off the top of my head, from bethene, spookybella, halloween princess, hearts1003, veecat, and i think there are maybe 1 or 2 more that im forgetting. been a hectic day, but ill get all the thanks out to the ones i missed.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you Bethene for such a wonderful card! It was very creative and I loved the hand written poem. You must've had a serious case of writers cramp when you got done making your cards


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Thank you Bethene for such a wonderful card! It was very creative and I loved the hand written poem. You must've had a serious case of writers cramp when you got done making your cards


i thought the same thing when i read the poem in mine, im like holy crap she had to do HOW MANY cards and she hand wrote all these poems? i totally didnt envy her, but the card was absolutely beautiful. love the hand made cards ive been receiving. only wish i had the knowlege and skills to make some for sending out to my exchangees, but they all got walmart cards lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

boy what an awesome day yesterday. i got cards from halloween princess, veecat, and spookybella. all i can say is ...WOW...amazing cards. my grandaughters loove looking at all my cards. and they like you to read them to them. then they like arranging them. i had some from last year in a pile close by, but they intermingled them so they now are all arranged on my dresser. i barely have room.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

There's still like 8 cards I haven't received yet


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been really bad with acknowledging all the lovely, wonderful cards that I've received. I've got a stack of them & I love them all! Thank you to all who have sent them to me!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i still have like 4 cards i need to receive. yippee.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I have received 4 cards so far this week:

Halloween Princess that is one cool postcard
Bethene great card and I love the poem inside, if you hand wrote that in every card no wonder it took you so long to get them out LOL, but I am glad you took the time. 
Cinders I love the ghost stamp on the envelope and the card well it is very special the embellishments on the front are great haven't seen anything like the pumpkin before.
Hearts1003 the ghost on the front of my card looks like he is up to no good, just how I like them.

Well I still have 6 more coming I hope, and if they show up after halloween that would be fine with me. I don't know about anybody else but Halloween has really snuck up on me, I was up until 1:30 a.m. last night in my yard, yes my neighbors know I am crazy. I am taking tomorrow off that means I just might stay up all night, then take a long nap in the morning then get ready for show time.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Arlita. 

Just an FYI, I sent out 70 cards last week & didn't realize a few printed on a third page. I sent the last 8 out today. They will be late


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you for all the cards that I received so far. Loved getting them and had fun preparing the ones that I mailed to others. This is my first year doing this and looking forward to participating again next year. 
From Madam Turlock:







From Lady Arsnic:







From Digbugsgirl:







From Nowhinning & Silver Lady:







Thank you all.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just got cards from Hearts1003 and cinders! Thanks ladies, I love them


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got a card today from cinders. another amazing card. thanks
i still have 4 cards coming. you guys are late. lol.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you to Spookybella977 for the interesting card ... Very unique skeleton with a movable mask ... you folks are so creative ... glad to be a part of the card exchange ... again, thank you!

~Madam


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I have all of my cards displayed proudly displayed on my wall. I have a few more to hang that I just received. I love each and every one. I have not had a chance to thank everyone and I appologize for that. But, please know they all are so very wonderful and make me smile every time I look that direction.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey everyone! It's been a while and I know my cards are late, however because of unfortunate events last week I ended up in the hospital and couldn't get as much done as I wanted. Sooo, your cards are on their way and I apologize for them being late but you will get them, I promise!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man, i see a lot of cool cards posted, and i think, next year i got to broaden my addresses.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got an adorable card from suzika today! Happy Halloween boils and ghouls


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been remiss. I've received cards from ~ Chocolatechip1979, Bethene, Halloween Princess, Midnightterror, Araniella, Hearts1003, Halloweencreature, JustWhisper, Skullie, Hauntedmom, Spookybella & Dee14399

I've still got 4 cards yet to arrive.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I have finally finished all of my cards. They will be a belated Halloween Cards but wanted to update you guys on my situation. I havent been on here lately quite as much the past month. The last few weeks my cousin who is a severe addict basically abandoned her 18 month old daughter. I have had to turn my life upside down and take her in. With no baby stuff whatsoever and completely unprepared. So I am very sorry your cards are late but maybe when you are sad that Halloween is over ( I always feel depressed November 1st) ...the late card might make you happy? Thank you for being understanding. And your cards are amazing I loved them all.
Ps if anyone knows last year same time my mom had a double lung transplant so...I am thinking what is it about this time of year that is causing crazy chaos? I dont know but I will still never stop loving Halloween.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

thank you everyone for the amazing halloween cards i have received! what a joy to find a new one in my mailbox each day 

i am sorry for getting mine out late. i actually just mailed them out today. i have been overseas for awhile and ended up having to stay longer than i had planned. 

i also noticed i had a couple of addresses in the NJ area. just wanted to say my thoughts and prayers go out to everyone affected by the hurricane.

happy halloween x


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

happy halloween everyone. hope you all had as much fun as i. 
still have 4 more cards to come.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/nowhining-albums-halloween-cards-2012-picture141504-100-0751.jpg



















to make sure I got them all, Silver Lady and I would like to say THANK YOU and for thanks for making our day with the Halloween cards.

beautifulnightmare, spookerstar, lisa 48317, gypsybandit, Halloween Princess, Miss Mandy, nhh, Mignightterror, Sookie, Bethene, Madam Turlock, Skullie, Pumpkinking 30, Lady Sherry, Frenchy, Kardec257985, Living Dead Girl 1031, Night Willow, Halloween Creature, krnlmustard, jenscats5, Moon Baby 345, Just Whisper, Killer Pumpkin, Hallorenescence, Mit24Oz, Spookyone, ChocolateChip 1979, Lady Arsnic, Araniella, Montco Haunt, Mariposao283, Haunted Mom, SpookyGirl1980, Spookybella997, Betty Boop, Dee14399, and Heart1003


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

btw.... I have an orange card with scarecrow in the front and another card inside it. Theres no name on it and for the life of me I forgotten whom sent me that. HELP!?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a few card I have not thanked people for,, 
got a fabulous one with bats on it from Veecat, 
a great one with a raven on it from Madame turock,

a owl/skull one from Spookybella977'
and a a trick or treat one from Hearts 1003

thank you all for the wonderful cards.. I have so enjoyed getting them!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im still waiting on cards from 5 people... dunno if you guys are planning on sending late or what but a message would be nice if you cant send at all.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

My sentiments exactly ... I sent out 30 cards and only received 18 ... it's not nice to fool with the Godmother of Halloween ... I realize life gets in the way for some but it's hard to imagine that so many sign up and then don't reciprocate. Oh well ... that's life and who keeps score anyway ... guess it makes you appreciate the ones you do receive all the more. Another heartfelt Thank you to all who sent cards. I appreciate and relish every single one.[Stepping off my soapbox and kicking it back under the bed].

~Cranky Madam due to Halloween after-shock


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

If mine is one you're missing, my last batch went out Monday & may be late for some. I printed my file of addresses so I can see who I received from. Have this week's to still thank when I get home. I'm keeping them all in my entry until I receive my first Christmas card


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Not to worry Halloween Princess, I received your post card with your lovely photo ... I believe I sent a thank you; I try to respond as soon as I receive them. Thank you again.

~The less cranky Madam


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

MADAM said:


> My sentiments exactly ... I sent out 30 cards and only received 18 ... it's not nice to fool with the Godmother of Halloween ... I realize life gets in the way for some but it's hard to imagine that so many sign up and then don't reciprocate. Oh well ... that's life and who keeps score anyway ... guess it makes you appreciate the ones you do receive all the more. Another heartfelt Thank you to all who sent cards. I appreciate and relish every single one.[Stepping off my soapbox and kicking it back under the bed].
> 
> ~Cranky Madam due to Halloween after-shock


yea, i completely understand that life gets in the way sometimes and some of the cards may have gotten lost in the mail.. but the least these MIA people can do is let a person know if they're unable to participate. ive seen at least one of my missing exchangees sent out cards so im wondering if mine went missing or maybe i was overlooked if she had a super long list of people (completely understandable, ill probably be messaging her later) but the others. no word from them and they were fairly regular posters here on the forum. oh well, i have a list of who i received a card from and who i havent so i know wich ones to avoid messaging next year. 



Halloween Princess said:


> If mine is one you're missing, my last batch went out Monday & may be late for some. I printed my file of addresses so I can see who I received from. Have this week's to still thank when I get home. I'm keeping them all in my entry until I receive my first Christmas card


i received your post card last saturday i believe. thank you very much for it. love the photo.


and if i was on anyones list of cards yet to receive, i sent cards to all 30 of my exchangees so if you didnt get it, im sorry. it was mailed at the start of october.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I just realized I missed a few people. I promise I will make it up and mail out cards on Monday. My mind has been in overdrive with Halloween, my son earning his arrow of light, planning a 1st birthday party and I know it's no excuse. But I think I may have blew a fuse. Lol. 

Please forgive me.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you for the post card Halloween Princess. Very pretty.

Hearts1003...Thank you for exchanging cards with me. I love the cute little characters all over the front (and back) of my card.

Bethene, I love the card you sent me. The photo is awesome and love the personal message you wrote me, plus the great poem. Thanks.

Spookybella, I was tickled to death with your card. What a novel idea. It is just too cute with the owl mask on the skellie. Thank you so much.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I sent out 21 cards and only received 17. Hopefully the remaining will make their way to me


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been a little late acknowledging cards that have come since last Saturday; sorry. I want to share pictures of the most recent cards to come in. This is my first year participating in the card exchange and I want to thank everyone (again) for their beautiful cards! For a Halloween junkie, getting these little surprises all month was sheer joy. I've enjoyed the variety and creativity and appreciate the effort put into this exchange, from handmade cards to poems, even photo shoots! I have this glorious stack of new Halloween keepsakes. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

On the the flip side, I sent out 30 cards and received 24. I know life gets in the way of fun sometimes but it's a bit of a let down (and I hate that there is a part of me that cares). As much fun as it was getting cards in the mail, I had just as much fun making cards to share. I've learned a few things about myself. Making 30 identical cards would make me crazy, and that is what I had set out to do. So while I spent a lot of time coming up with a design, after number 15 I needed a new plan. So I crawled through y'alls profiles to get some idea of what you like so I could personalize your cards (vintage, horror, witches, etc). Those of you that got the crazy pull-out cards, thank you for having information about yourself or your interests in your profile (hint, hint). I had a blast making those cards! 362 more days until next Halloween - I can't wait!

Thanks to:
cinders, Spookybella977, Dee14399, Hearts1002







Madam Turlock, Bethene







Halloween Princess


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

..........


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I have finally finished all of my cards. They will be a belated Halloween Cards but wanted to update you guys on my situation. I havent been on here lately quite as much the past month. The last few weeks my cousin who is a severe addict basically abandoned her 18 month old daughter. I have had to turn my life upside down and take her in. With no baby stuff whatsoever and completely unprepared. So I am very sorry your cards are late but maybe when you are sad that Halloween is over ( I always feel depressed November 1st) ...the late card might make you happy? Thank you for being understanding. And your cards are amazing I loved them all.
> Ps if anyone knows last year same time my mom had a double lung transplant so...I am thinking what is it about this time of year that is causing crazy chaos? I dont know but I will still never stop loving Halloween.


Don't fret over the cards and thanks for the update. Sorry to hear you're having a rough time. It's a blessing that you can provide a home for that little girl. Hopefully the cards you received brought you some Halloween smiles!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hey, right now I am playing catch up on reading all this and maybe put my two cents worth in too.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay. I have no two cent worth to report other then we all have wonderful cards this year. Please let me know if I missed anyone and I will correct it.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Erin, what a doll you are to step up and take that little baby girl into your heart and home. That is a big commitment and she is lucky you are there for her. Your card always makes me happy no matter when I get it. I am impressed you managed to send any at all. Best of luck for your new situation. I wish you smooth sailing.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

My last Batch of cards went out late. I think I got everyone I exchanged with, if you sent me a card and are still waiting on one from me please let me know in the next couple days. I really hope I didnt miss anybody. I sent out 37 and got 26. Im changing jobs and have gotten very behind on my thank yous. I love all the cards I got.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i still have 4 cards i'm waiting on. maybe they will come in the next few days


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wanted to say another thank you to everyone who sent me a card. It was a great addition to my Halloween. Hope everyone had a great holiday and that everyone received my postcards. 

Thanks to: 
The Red Hallows
Vee Cat
Hostesswiththemostess
AndiKay
Araniella
Lady Arsnic
Montco Haunt
Mariposa0283
Spookybella977
ChocolateChip1979
Cornstalkers
Hallorenescene
Jenscats5


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Ash, yours is one of mine that went out late. You'll be receiving at least one more.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*I had a wonderful and perfectly timed card from Bethene and a beautiful poetic card from SpookyOne! These added to my display on my Halloween Hutch with the sweet and special cards from Hallorenescene, Gobby (Halloween Goblin), NoWhining and Silver Lady and a vintage postcard ( I adore vintage!) from Katshead42.

Now - usually I am on the spot about getting mine out so they arrive just in time - but thanks to some events of late - I have been on hold for many of my usual **activities. SOoo - please forgive to those I promised a card - and know that I will do my best to get some Halloween cheer out to you soon. You all must agree that ANY time of year is a good time to enjoy Halloween greetings!

BOO!*


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Haven't had power now for just under a week. The last cards I received were in the last mail delivery for the region on Halloween. Can't tell you who they're from as I can't remember, but they sure were the highlight of my Halloween. This is the second year in a row that I haven't been able to celebrate due to loss of power. Last year the freak snowstorm that took it out for 5 days, and this year Sandy. We are on our 6th day, and it looks like it won't be back until later this week, well after the rescheduled Trick or Treat date for the state. Thanks again for the cards....I got great smiles from each as I took them down to pack away today.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thought I did we'll buy finally went through & highlighted who I received from on my list. Exchanged with 77 & have received 62. 3 have come on & updated us. 2 are former secret reaper victims. I must be a bad gift giver.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I took a group shot of all my cards before I put some stuff away, and thought I'd share. I'm so sorry for the people affected by Sandy. Next Halloween will be bigger & better for all of you to make up for this years loss!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

aran, i am really sorry to hear you are without power. we got hit with an ice storm one time, and were without power for about 7 days. power is a luxary we take for granted. hope everything gets better for you and everyone in sandy's path


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Turned out not so bad. Power came back on 4 am Monday morning. Gave me just enough time for a little setup for Monday nights rescheduled Halloween. Hardly any kids but still a bit of fun.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

received 1 of 5 missing cards today from rockplayson, thank you rock! 

4 to go.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I got 2 great cards but I keep forgetting to come on and say thank you.

Spookyone... What an awesome card. The spider and the fly, with the fly caught in the webbing was so creative. And then the great poem inside was the perfect touch. Thank you.

Livingdeadgirl...Your card is so adorable, and also very creative. I love the little monster on the front, and the way you burned the edges made it look great. I also loved the verse inside. Thank you for sharing with me.

I wanted to take one last pic of all my cards but my camera broke yesterday. Maybe I can get one with my phone or iPad. Thank you again to everyone who took the time to make or buy me a card. I really loved going to my mailbox thinking there may be something in there besides political advertisements, bills, or credit card applications.  


Later that same day...

I got two more cards today.
Rock sent me a beautiful photograph of a spooky but lovely tree. Thanks Rock.

And JenniferRenee sent me a cool dimentional card with bats. Love it. 

Thanks both. I have a pic but have to figure out how to get it from my iphone to the computer. I will be back.


And still later...

TaDa!!!! Here is the picture...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Frenchy, thanks for getting the ball rolling on the card exchange.

If any of you are members over at Christmasfanclub we are signing up for our Christmas card exchange. We would love to have you join us. We do ours a little differently. So be sure to read the introductory post. http://christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?t=3714.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone I got cards from! Here's a pic of where I lovingly displayed all the ones I received by Halloween night


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I sent mine out last week finally, sorry they are so late but I hope they made it to everyone. I know there were some New Jersey addresses , praying for everyone affected... AND I also wanted to thank everyone for their cards. They really made my month


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Just wondering what is the proper way of dealing with cards that have not arrived? Do to my mom's illness and passing I only managed to line up 16 card exchanges this year, I still have the 4 of those exchanges MIA, that's a goodly number to have missing. This Halloween was just such an off one I really looked forward to my exchanges and really loved the ones I did get... They certainly added to my holiday.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have 4 that never arrived either. three of mine are ones that have made an apology on here that they are late, so i'm just chilling. maybe they are yours too. otherwise, maybe they don't even know you didn't get theirs. maybe a gentle pm will do. i know i've in the past have had some that didn't send like they should, i just blew it off. hey, if anyone didn't get mine, it was unintentional, please let me know. i did get one back that i sent, but it wasn't in the exchange, just one to someone i wanted to give too. i pm'd them it came back and i would like them to have it, but they didn't respond back, so no problem. stinker, i don't think we exchanged, i would be glad to send you one if you want to pm me your address. you can call me the rescue card exchanger, and it will be my pleasure. just spreading a little halloween cheer.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing Stinkerbell. I have now received cards from all who came on & said they'd be late. Thank you rockplayson, JenniferRene & ELH for a extending my Halloween season with some great cards. That still leaves 12 I did not receive. Do I send a polite "just checking in" message? I have kept my list & I'd be hesitant to exchange again next year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

boy princess, that is a lot. i would want you guys to nudge me, so i don't think there's anything wrong with that


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

When so many of mine had not been acknowledged as received I sent PMs to see if they had, indeed, received my card. One person did not get my card, so I sent another. So cards do go missing. However, that is a lot of people who did not send to you Princess. If someone signs up and I see no activity on the card thread, and get no card from them, I just blow it off and do not exchange with them next year. If everyone else got a card and I did not, I just assume it either got lost, or I was unintentionally neglected. It happens.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I exchanged cards with several peeps and am still missing 4. I had decided that if I did not receive them by Nov 15th they aren't going to send one. 
So please let me know if you were expecting a card from me and didn't get one. I sent to ev1 that asked.
Thanks,
Lady Sherry


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Please PM me if you didnt receive one. I had 67 of them this year and had to take in my cousins baby 4 days before Halloween. It has been such a sad month for me and a happy one lots of stress and family issues. If I missed anyone it was not intentional and I will gladly send any missing cards out .


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Out of the 17 I agreed to exchange with I think I'm only missing 2. I think I sent personal "thank you"s to everybody, but just in case...

Thanks to 

Lady Arsnic
Madam Turlock
Mit24Oz
Spookerstar
ELH (Erin Loves Halloween)
Hearts1003
Halloween Princess
Kardec251985
lisa48317
Just Whisper
Arlita
Skullie
hostesswiththemostess
Araniella
Halloweencreature

I loved all of the cards.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Erin, I don't think I thanked you for your card. It was so sweet of you to get those out in spite of your current situation. I loved it.

If I missed thanking anyone, it is not on purpose. And again, if I was suppose to send you a card and you did NOT receive one please let me know.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Thank you so much for sending me such wonderful cards. I enjoyed every single one of them. Just wanted to let you guys know that some of your cards have been mailed out a few days ago and the rest will be out on Monday. Money was tight so it was hard to get them out.

That being said, this will be the last year of me doing the card exchange. I am sorry if I upset anyone.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Want to thank ELH for the card... well worth the wait...


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Mistress I received your card today. Thank you very much.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I also got yours, Mistress. I honestly thought it was the first of the *other holiday* cards (I obviously missed the "EEK" on the envelope!) so I was pleasantly surprised and giggled when I opened it. Thank you!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you again to everyone who exchanged cards with me! If anyone didn't receive one from me, it was completely unintentional!! I sent out to everyone on my list (as far as I know). I apologize for not sending personal thank yous to everyone but please know I appreciate it! I had some come late and so they got packed away before I even got to write down the names for thank yous. My apologies! I don't believe I had any not received but again, I could be wrong. I will gladly be signing up again next year I had a blast with it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i just checked my list, and moony, you're not one i was still expecting one from. i have 4 of them, and they all came on and apologized for being late. and i see thank yous from people that they did as of recent get one from them, but i'm still in the dark. anyway, i had a blast too, and will do it again next year.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Is there a thread already for the 2013 sign up ?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

no, but you could start one. might not get much traffic this early, but never hurts to start early.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

It's cool...I was just wondering...did not know if the mods or somebody else already had one up. I can check back at a later date, I love getting such creative cards from so many good people that enjoy Halloween


----------

